# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  Max Branning (Jake Wood)

## moonstorm

Jake Wood has said his EastEnders character Max Branning has turned over a new leaf.

Max cheated on wife Tanya (Jo Joyner) with daughter-in-law Stacey (Lacey Turner), prompting her to drug him and bury him alive.

However, Wood said Max is determined to make a fresh start after leaving Walford to give Tanya a chance to recover from her broken heart.

He told TV Times: "He's made every effort to clean up his act while he was away; he claims to be a new man.

"Everyone's got the ability to change. When someone goes through very traumatic events, like the burial stuff, it can have repercussions for the future, good or bad."

Wood recently returned to filming following his period of paternity leave which saw the birth of son Buster with wife Alison. He returns to screens on June 23.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Yeah how will it be before he is back to his womanising ways.

----------


## Jojo

Buster?! Did his wife give birth to a dog or something?  Sorry, OT I know, but Buster!!

----------

JustJodi (11-06-2008), Kim (11-06-2008), Siobhan (11-06-2008)

----------


## Siobhan

> Buster?! Did his wife give birth to a dog or something?  Sorry, OT I know, but Buster!!


 :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol: thanks for the laugh

----------

JustJodi (11-06-2008), Perdita (11-06-2008)

----------


## JustJodi

* what is it with these celebrity baby names ??? BUSTER ??? Yea JOJO   it sounds like his wife gave birth to a puppy .. a ginger bulldog,,*

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Buster....ooh no..I hope he has a good middle name he can use instead  :Lol:  

Good to see Max return he can put an end to this Tanya and Jack!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## JustJodi

*Hmmmmmmm the Jack and Tanya thing,, will it still be going hot and strong when Max hits Walford ??????*

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

It Eastenders of course it will  :Lol:  Max will probably find them in bed together or something like that  :Lol:

----------


## JustJodi

*should be interesting.. looking forward to June 23 .... Does any one know how he ends up coming back to Walford? Does one of the kids some how contact him to come home or does Tanya break down and call him???.I am hoping he catches them in bed,, and that he just SHOWED up...*

----------


## Kim

Poor kid, I can imagine it goes to school and some child finds it amusing to call it duster! The dog thing would probably be quite common too!

Oh no  :Sad:  I was hoping we'd seen the end of Max!

----------


## hannan

> *should be interesting.. looking forward to June 23 .... Does any one know how he ends up coming back to Walford? Does one of the kids some how contact him to come home or does Tanya break down and call him???.I am hoping he catches them in bed,, and that he just SHOWED up...*


I read today in one of the soap books, possibly daily star, that abi (i think it was) texts him from tanya's phone pretending to be her begging him to come home, thats how he arrives back in walford

----------

JustJodi (12-06-2008), Perdita (12-06-2008)

----------


## Looby_Lou

> Originally Posted by JustJodi
> 
> 
> *should be interesting.. looking forward to June 23 .... Does any one know how he ends up coming back to Walford? Does one of the kids some how contact him to come home or does Tanya break down and call him???.I am hoping he catches them in bed,, and that he just SHOWED up...*
> 
> 
> I read today in one of the soap books, possibly daily star, that abi (i think it was) texts him from tanya's phone pretending to be her begging him to come home, thats how he arrives back in walford


I was thinking that actually Hannan ... I read on DS that Tanya tells Abi about the pact she made with Max before he left, that anytime she wants him home she just has to text him saying "Come home" so my money's on Abi doing it from Tanya's phone x

----------

matt1378 (16-06-2008), senorita (14-06-2008)

----------


## matt1378

glad he's back  :Thumbsup:

----------


## fareehab4ne1

I'm glad Max is coming back, hopefully he and Tanya can see the light and perhaps work things out, they suit each other. Jack would probably get with Ronnie whenever she comes back.

----------


## lizann

I'm glad Max is returning  :Thumbsup:

----------


## JustJodi

*Max and Tanya should either stay together or JUST GET A DIVORCE and get on with it,, its not good for the kids,, Abi should just go live with her daddy,, and that way she won't be with out him..*
*Max is sure good to have around and stirring things up, but I honestly do not like the character,,*

----------


## Siobhan

am I the only one sick of how Tanya treats people? she asked Jack to get abi, she refused to come home so he carries to the house and she has a go at him... then he turns up with games and stuff and she is all over him like a rash again... she needs to make up her mind.. dump Max and get with Jack or dump Jack and stay with max.. she currently has 2 men dangling and one physco totally in love with her and she used him badly

----------

Jojo (20-06-2008), JustJodi (20-06-2008), Kim (22-06-2008)

----------


## JustJodi

*Thanks Shiv,,, I agree with you about Tanya,, she turns hot and cold ..... shes a very very confused woman.. or EE writers have made her that way*

----------


## Dutchgirl

So if anyone want's to know how the Branning baby looks like. Small or tall.  :Lol:  Click here

----------


## Florijo

The writers have changed Tanya so much that I am now totally on Max's side! And that is something I never though would happen as I hated Max during the affair storyline.

Come on Max!  :Big Grin:

----------

matt1378 (27-06-2008)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> am I the only one sick of how Tanya treats people? she asked Jack to get abi, she refused to come home so he carries to the house and she has a go at him... then he turns up with games and stuff and she is all over him like a rash again... she needs to make up her mind.. dump Max and get with Jack or dump Jack and stay with max.. she currently has 2 men dangling and one physco totally in love with her and she used him badly


Yes, I'm sick of the way Tanya treats people too.  She's changed so much...

----------


## sindydoll

tanys has changed a lot  :Sad:

----------


## Perdita

That is quite normal though, imo, after what she has been through the past 6 months or so. It would be unnatural if all the events since last Christmas would not have had any effect on her and she might also suffer a bit from post natal depression.

----------


## sindydoll

> That is quite normal though, imo, after what she has been through the past 6 months or so. It would be unnatural if all the events since last Christmas would not have had any effect on her and she might also suffer a bit from post natal depression.


well yea i suppose!! if all that had happened to me i would of been sectioned  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## matt1378

> The writers have changed Tanya so much that I am now totally on Max's side! And that is something I never though would happen as I hated Max during the affair storyline.
> 
> Come on Max!


yep me too  :Cheer:

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> That is quite normal though, imo, after what she has been through the past 6 months or so. It would be unnatural if all the events since last Christmas would not have had any effect on her and she might also suffer a bit from post natal depression.


I guess so.  Maybe she is a bit depressed or something...

----------


## Dutchgirl

Max hasn't changed at all. He is still trying to control Tanya. Good on him that Jack betrayed him.

----------


## neetamon

I stopped watching eastenders for a while & I'm a bit confused.......last time I saw max he was buried alive.......then I stopped watching for some reason. So my question is how did max get out of the coffin??????

Neets

----------


## Perdita

> I stopped watching eastenders for a while & I'm a bit confused.......last time I saw max he was buried alive.......then I stopped watching for some reason. So my question is how did max get out of the coffin??????
> 
> Neets


Tanya had a change of heart and dug him up again. He left for a while, Tanya was going to text him when she wanted him to come back but Abi did this from Tanya's mobile on her birthday. That is why he is back and found his brother chucked up with his wife.

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders' Max Branning is left fighting for his life at the end of the month when he is dramatically mown down in a hit and run.

Max, played by 36-year-old Jake Wood, plots revenge against his brother Jack (Scott Maslen) when he has him arrested for attempted murder, but in a sensational Halloween twist, Max is knocked over by Darren Miller's (Charlie G. Hawkins) speeding car and left for dead. 

An Albert Square source told DS: "It's definitely a shocker. Max finally realises the trauma he's caused his family over the last number of months and goes to resolve his differences with Tanya. He doesn't make it across the Square, though. Before he gets across the road, an unidentified driver knocks him down."

They added: "Max has made enough enemies over the last year to last him a lifetime. So the big question will be - who tried to kill Max? Was it Bradley? Stacey? Tanya? Callum? Peter? The list could go on!"

Earlier this week, it was announced that former Footballers' Wives actress Alison Newman is to make an appearance as DI Keeble, one of the detectives who heads up the investigation. 

Earlier this year, Max's wife Tanya (Jo Joyner) tried to kill her husband by burying him alive in a coffin. 

The hit and run will transmit in an hour-long Halloween special on Thursday, October 30 at 7.30pm on BBC One.

----------

JustJodi (20-10-2008), matt1378 (31-10-2008), tammyy2j (20-10-2008)

----------


## Bad Wolf

remind me how liam in corrie died again...........????????/








sounds familiar from somewhere

----------


## parkerman

> They added: "Max has made enough enemies over the last year to last him a lifetime. So the big question will be - who tried to kill Max? Was it Bradley? Stacey? Tanya? Callum? Peter?


Peter?  :Rotfl:

----------


## sindydoll

*ive just been reading this on digital spy!! eastenders just gets worse dosnt it*

----------


## Siobhan

not really much of whodunnit as we know Darren did  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

:Lol:   :Lol:  

I'm going for Bradders.

----------


## parkerman

> Max is knocked over by Darren Miller's (Charlie G. Hawkins) speeding car and left for dead. 
> 
> Before he gets across the road, an unidentified driver knocks him down."


Er....... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## tammyy2j

Does Tanya get arrested for this?

Its probably someone very unlikely maybe Bradley or Peter

----------


## Siobhan

> Originally Posted by Perdita
> 
> 
> Max is knocked over by Darren Miller's (Charlie G. Hawkins) speeding car and left for dead. 
> 
> Before he gets across the road, an unidentified driver knocks him down."
> 
> 
> Er.......


Yeah I am thinking that.. I thought I was the only one who read this  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## parkerman

The only thing I can think of, Siobahn, is that it means that it is Darren Miller's car but that someone else might be driving it, otherwise it's just nonsense.

----------


## Siobhan

> The only thing I can think of, Siobahn, is that it means that it is Darren Miller's car but that someone else might be driving it, otherwise it's just nonsense.


I hope so cause it would seem pointless if it was Darren then it is not whodunnit.. it is Darrendunnit

----------


## JustJodi

*Hmmmmm what about Tanyas sister??? She HATED Max with a passion..How many other DRIVERs are in  Walford ??*
*I loved the BBC advert...*

----------


## tammyy2j

> *Hmmmmm what about Tanyas sister??? She HATED Max with a passion..How many other DRIVERs are in  Walford ??*
> *I loved the BBC advert...*


Max did take the birthday card Tanya had got for Rainie but didnt know where to send it.

Maybe Max finds her 

BTW what BBC advert?

----------


## Siobhan

> The only thing I can think of, Siobahn, is that it means that it is Darren Miller's car but that someone else might be driving it, otherwise it's just nonsense.


Just re read that again: *Max is knocked over by Darren Miller's (Charlie G. Hawkins) speeding car and left for dead.* 

says his car but not him as the driver.. my money is on Bradley

----------


## Chris_2k11

Tracy the barmaid

----------


## JustJodi

> Originally Posted by JustJodi
> 
> 
> *Hmmmmm what about Tanyas sister??? She HATED Max with a passion..How many other DRIVERs are in Walford ??*
> *I loved the BBC advert...*
> 
> 
> Max did take the birthday card Tanya had got for Rainie but didnt know where to send it.
> 
> ...


The one that BBC 1 is showing about the OCT 30 episode .

----------

tammyy2j (20-10-2008)

----------


## Bryan

good stuff, good stuff. i was wondering what they were on about in that eastenders trailer with them all out for Max, now it makes sense! i'd have rather they didn't spoil this and let it be a shocker for the fans, ah well.

----------


## sindydoll

the advert was on the telly today for it :Lol:

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders' Max Branning is about to become embroiled in a whodunnit mystery in a fortnight's time as he's mown down in a dramatic hit-and-run at Halloween. After trying to set up his brother Jack (Scott Maslen) for his attempted murder, Max realises the trouble he's caused his family over the last number of months when he speaks to his daughter, Abi (Lorna Fitzgerald). In the hope of putting the past behind him, Max heads across to Tanya's (Jo Joyner) but doesn't make it across the Square as he's run down by Darren's (Charlie G. Hawkins) car. Here, DS chats to Jake Wood about his character, Halloween week and the car stunt.

Max is at the lowest point he's ever been, isn't he?
"Yeah, he's a desperate man at this point because he wants his family back. It's the lowest we've ever seen Max since the first time we met him."

The relationship between Jack, Tanya, Max and Ronnie is just wrong, isn't it? You can tell that Tanya and Jack should be togetherâ¦ 
"For me, I certainly think Max and Tanya should be together. They're destined to be together. Whether they will get back together, I'm not sure. As for Jack and Ronnie, I'm not sure. They are quite well suited in some ways. But Jack and Tanya, that's just wrong!"

Did you not think that Bradley and Stacey were destined to be together, though?
"Yeah, you would have thought so, wouldn't you? Max and Tanya have been together for such a long time and from such a young age. In some ways, it's the same kind of dynamic between Bradley and Stacey as it was for Max and Tanya. I think if Max had never appeared, Bradley and Stacey would still be together."

And Lauren finally loses all respect for him this week, doesn't she?
"Yeah. Max has lost all perspective by this point. He's trying to regain some control. For Max, a big thing in his life is being in control. He's very uncomfortable otherwise. With Lauren, though, he takes it a little bit too far. She refuses to say goodbye to him before moving to France with Jack and Tanya. It's when he sees her saying goodbye to Peter that he loses it. He grabs her by the wrist and then Peter. It's really difficult for him to come to terms with his kids moving away."

There's a gunshot heard across the Square in the week's first episode. What's happened? 
"Basically, Max is trying to set up Jack for trying to kill him. Because Jack's fingerprints are all over the gun, he lures Jack around to the house. He later ransacks the house, tipping over all the furniture to make it look like there was a struggle and when the police turn up, they find a bullet hole in the wall."

We know the basis of Max and Jack's animosity, but there must be something deeper which is plaguing their relationship?
"Yeah, there's definitely more to come. There's more about their past which is revealed in their final confrontation later in the week."

There are some great exchanges between Max and Tanya this week, aren't there?
"I've missed working closely with Jo over these last few months, but the storyline dictated that. We have a fantastic working relationship and there's a great dynamic between the characters of Max and Tanya. Hopefully it's one that the audience want to see more of."

During the Halloween episode, Jack's out to teach Max a lesson, isn't he? What happens?
"Jack gains access to the gun in a great twist to the storyline and suddenly the tables are turned quite dramatically. I donât want to give it all away, but Jack bundles Max into a car which leads to a showdown between the brothers in a remote location."

Max does make it back to the Square, though, doesn't he?
"Yeah. Tanya finds him in a right state and there's a very touching exchange as they talk about the good times they had together and they do share a kiss. It's incredibly potent writing."

He realises what he's done to his family and goes to make amends, doesn't he?
"After the traumatic events of the night, Max is happy to see Abi standing at his front door. When she reveals that Jack wants them all to leave for France that night, he completely regrets his actions towards his brother and his wife. He wants to put things straight with Tanya and the kids before they leave, so he heads across the Square but as he is nearing the house a car swerves around the corner from nowhere and runs him down. Needless to say, he's left fighting for his life."

What was it like filming the stunt? 
"It was great. It's always good to get a stunt team on board. I haven't seen it yet, but thankfully, I had a stunt double. They all did a great job."

EastEnders hasn't had a good whodunnit in a whileâ¦
"Not in recent years, no. It's really exciting to be at the centre of such a big storyline like this. I remember the classics like 'Who Shot Phil?' and Sharon's baby saga. As they went on to prove, if they're handled well, they can really capture the public's imagination. Hopefully that'll be the case this time around, too."

You must have had it easy for a few days, having to lie there on a hospital bed.
"It's pretty uncomfortable actually! You've got a tube in your mouth and you can't go to the bathroom for hours on end! I couldn't go to sleep, unfortunately. Luckily, though, they did most of the hospital bed scenes in a day."

Do you know who runs down Max?
"I think in the whole of the building, only two people know and I'm not one of them. Everyone else has been left in the dark."

Do you think EastEnders stands a good chance at the NTAs this year?
"Yeah, I think EastEnders has had an incredible year and it has been on a roll with the British Soap Award and the Inside Soap awards. Diederick [Santer] has done a fantastic job with all the storylines this year. I hope we are in with a really good chance. It's usually a good night so lets hope we win."

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders actor Jake Wood has expressed his delight with the Halloween episodes of the Walford soap. 

Wood, who plays unhinged Max Branning, is dramatically mown down by a speeding car next week in a hit-and-run, sparking a whodunnit across the Square involving a seemingly endless list of suspects.

Of the script featuring his stunt, he said: "I was absolutely delighted with it. Simon Ashdown's scripts are always an exciting read - you can never put it down. They're real page-turners. He's an amazing writer, a master of his craft. Each time a storyline comes to a head, Simon always delivers. I feel that there's a responsibility as an actor to do his scripts justice."

Earlier this year, Wood became a father for a second time after his wife Alison gave birth to son Buster. He also has a three-year-old daughter, Amber. 

Speaking of fatherhood, he added: "It's fantastic; incredibly busy, but happy. It's always a balance between work and home life, but it couldn't be better at the moment."

----------


## instinct

After watching Eastenders for the last few years I have realised that Jake Wood is the best actor on the show, even Rob Kazinsky (Sean Slater) said it after he won best actor at a recent awards show. I mean he can turn his emotions on and off and when he's doing a scene with another actor or actress it either shows how good he is or how bad they are.

To me, I think Eastenders gets more boring every time it comes on, while other shows like Hollyoaks get better so having a top notch actor in Eastenders gives me a reason to tune in and watch.

What do you guys think?

----------


## Perdita

He is not a bad actor but not the best on EE, I think Dot is miles above the rest of them.

----------


## LostVoodoo

> The only thing I can think of, Siobahn, is that it means that it is Darren Miller's car but that someone else might be driving it, otherwise it's just nonsense.


i would assume someone nicks it. Darren will probably have a cast-iron alibi.

----------


## Joanne

He's a terrific actor - he can even play being drunk really well and usually when someone tries to do that it's embarrassingly bad - I'm thinking of Adam Woodyatt inparticular.

----------


## Abbie

> Tracy the barmaid


 :Rotfl:  It will her way into the spotlight!

----------


## Bad Wolf

tracey stole the show when she had a conversation with sean about the mitchells a while back, she deerves best actress at whatever soap awards are up next!!

----------


## Abbie

> tracey stole the show when she had a conversation with sean about the mitchells a while back, she deerves best actress at whatever soap awards are up next!!


 :EEK!:  when was this?

----------


## Bad Wolf

sean got banished downstairs to the bar while they had a family meeting upstairs

----------


## Abbie

:EEK!:  I cant believe I missed tracey speaking!

----------


## Siobhan

Keep all the max stuff in this thread please: http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...ad.php?t=86355

----------


## aitker

> Keep all the max stuff in this thread please: http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...ad.php?t=86355


Is it me or does that link not work?

----------


## Siobhan

> Originally Posted by Siobhan
> 
> 
> Keep all the max stuff in this thread please: http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...ad.php?t=86355
> 
> 
> Is it me or does that link not work?


it is merged here.. that is why sorry..

----------


## instinct

Did you guys see him on Fridays episode? He is far better than June Brown, (Dot Branning) just because she has been in the show for a lot longer doesn't mean she's a better actress.

Also why does everybody hate him I mean Stacey had the affair too and she's acting like it was only him to blame and everyone even that sap Bradley has forgiven her, and clearly Tanya and Jack (the guy who needs to get his own family instead of taking his brothers) are in the wrong taking his family away from him without even telling him. Yet people still do not see it from his side.

Either the writing in Eastenders is getting really bad or they are just plain stupid for trying to pin it on one person.

Plus I think it's about time Phil or Sean or someone give Jack a beating he annoys me too much.

----------

matt1378 (31-10-2008)

----------


## parkerman

I agree. I think Jake Wood is the best actor at the moment. He plays his slime ball part to perfection.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> He is not a bad actor but not the best on EE, I think Dot is miles above the rest of them.


Dot is grossly overrated imo, I dont see the fuss myself.

I agree that the guy who plays Max is a brilliant actor.

----------


## Bryan

I can't stand the character of Max, he's so iritating and hipocritical and a total ignorant moron, and the fact that Jake Wood manages to get those kind of emotions out of me must show he is a good actor, as I'm sure he isn't like Max in real life.  :Lol:

----------


## instinct

Jake Wood needs more recognition for his acting abilities in my opinion.

No one in Eastenders comes close, maybe from back in the day with actors like Martin Kemp (Steve Owen) but the need of acting ability is goin down in Eastenders I mean look at the new girl Danielle, can't act for beans and also the guy who plays Tony just crap.

----------


## instinct

Oh and did anyone else notice Jake wood in the film *'The Illusionist'*.

Didn't do a bad job in that film even though he didn't have a huge part.

----------


## samantha nixon

I love Jake Wood and I think he is an amazing actor and is underated and should be achknowleged more at award cermonys, (i am glad rob won though lol)

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> Dot is grossly overrated imo, I dont see the fuss myself.
> 
> I agree that the guy who plays Max is a brilliant actor.


Totally agree with you there Chris!  :Smile:

----------


## tammyy2j

I agree Jake Wood aka Max Branning is the best actor  :Thumbsup:

----------


## lizann

Fans will be wondering if this is the Ender Max Branning.

The businessman is left fighting for his life after a hit-and-run crash on the Square.

And as our pictures show, his family, including Dot (June Brown, 81) keep a bedside vigil.

Even son Bradley (Charlie Clements, 21), who is one of the suspects, pays him a visit.

He sends his dad a chilling warning, whispering in his ear: âI am glad youâre in here.â 

The move will push Bradley to the top of the list of residents under suspicion, but Max (Jake Wood, 36) has made many enemies and there are at least six other people in the Square who want him dead.

But fans will have to wait to see whether he pulls through.

http://www.dailystar.co.uk/soapersta...-for-his-life/

----------


## matt1378

I agree also, plays his part really well, he's my fave charactor at the moment

----------


## matt1378

my money is on Bradley

----------


## megan999

Ever since he started his affair with Stacey ages ago, I've thought that Jake Wood is an excellent actor. He can play loads of different emotions and make you believe in the character of Max Branning. HE makes me feel for Max and see HIS side of the story. I agree that the actress June Brown is overated. I really hope that they don't kill off Max's character or give him a personality bypass because he is my favourite actor in the whole cast of Eastenders.  :Big Grin:

----------

matt1378 (25-11-2008)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders actor Jake Wood believes that his Walford character Max has finally turned a corner in his life.

On the red carpet at this year's British Soap Awards, Wood told DS: "I think Max has turned a corner and for the first time, he's realised the effects that his actions have had on the whole family.

"It's been a year-and-a-half since the Christmas reveal and I feel that...if they (Max and Tanya) are going to reconcile, it'd be at least that long. It's the first time we've seen them together as a couple and Max having no secrets."

He added: "There's an interesting few months ahead for Max and Tanya...Definitely more interaction between them."

----------


## Perdita

has reaffirmed his loyalty to EastEnders.

Wood's character Max Branning left Albert Square ten days ago after his affair with ex-wife Tanya was revealed.

However, speaking to Hello, the star confirmed his intention to stay with the BBC One soap in the long term. 

"I'm really happy there," he said. "Hopefully [I'll] still [be on] EastEnders. I would like the kids to be happy and settled and for us to all be in this beautiful home."

The 39-year-old has become one of EastEnders' flagship characters since his 2006 debut, having been involved in a string of high-profile storylines, from Max's affair with Stacey to being buried alive by Tanya.

Wood has previously insisted upon his "big commitment" to the programme.

----------

matt1378 (03-09-2011)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders welcomes back Max Branning next week as he makes his return to Albert Square following three months away from home.

In a huge set of episodes for the Branning clan, Max arrives back in Walford with his fearsome older brother Derek (Jamie Foreman) in tow - just as life for his family seems to be spiralling out of control.

With the girls running wild and Tanya (Jo Joyner) behaving erratically as the pressure of her cancer finally begins to take its toll, Max is keen to find out what is going on - and it doesn't take long until Tanya's loved ones finally discover her sad secret.

Here, Jake Wood - who plays Max - chats to Digital Spy about his character's reaction to the news and what's in store for the Brannings.

You're now back at work at EastEnders following a short break from the show. Is it nice to be back and busy again?
"Yeah, it is - I had ten weeks off over the summer and it was a really good break. I felt like I needed it after five years of working hard. They wanted me to sign up for another two years, which I was really happy about, but I just felt like I needed a break before I got stuck into some more exciting storylines. It did me the world of good, to be honest. I'm fresh, raring to go and very excited about what's coming up!"

Just before Max returns, we learn that he's been spending some time with his older brother Derek. Do we get to hear what they've been up to?
"You get to hear bits and pieces, but I think me and Jamie know a bit more about the backstory than what's explained on screen. So there's things they've been getting up to which might come out later, but isn't explored just yet. Essentially, Derek has just come out of prison and the two brothers have found each other again. It's been good for Derek to see Max again at this time, and it's the same for Max as he was at a bit of a loose end when he left the Square. 

"The two of them have been getting up to no good - we know that much. Derek is the biggest, baddest Branning brother yet, so they've been getting up to some dodgy activities. There's some really good stuff coming up for the Brannings."

What brings about Max's return to Walford?
"Max makes his return because Jack has called him, letting him know that Tanya is falling apart and getting drunk, while the kids are running wild. From Max's point of view, he can see that Tanya's losing control so he's keen to get back and sort everything out. He wants to give everyone a good shake-up, so when he returns, he's very much on the front foot and on the attack. 

"At this point, I don't think he's got any intentions of staying - he just wants to fix things and find out what's going on before going off with Derek again. Along with everyone else apart from Lauren, Max doesn't know about Tanya's cancer yet. So everyone is looking at Tanya and seeing a woman who seems to be falling apart for no reason."

What kind of a reception does Max get when he returns?
"None of his family are very pleased to see him at all! That's no surprise to Max given the circumstances in which he left. It was Lauren and Abi who asked him to leave, while Tanya told him that she didn't love him and they had no future together. Max certainly doesn't expect a rosy welcome, and they're definitely not pleased to see him."

How does Max feel when he finds out about Tanya's cancer?
"It's obviously a huge shock to Max when he finds out. It's something that he really didn't foresee, and it sheds a whole new light on things. From Max's point of view, the bottom line is that he still loves Tanya - they have so much history together. For Max, everything else suddenly seems irrelevant given the news."

If Max decides to stay for Tanya, do you think she could trust him to be loyal and faithful to her?
"I would hope so! I think this is a situation that we've never seen Max and Tanya in before. I hope that Tanya would see that Max would be a good support to her, and I hope that Max would live up to that. It's a unique set of circumstances. I think, when Max wants to, he can step up to the plate and be committed, stable and reliable. He has been like that for Tanya in the past, and I think he could be again. 

"I think the whole situation will rely on Tanya more than Max - it'll be whether she wants to allow him back in, and to what extent. Max still loves Tanya and he wants to get back with her, so it's up to her."

What kind of a dynamic do you think we could expect from Max and Cora?
"If Max does move back home, they'd potentially have to spend a lot of time together, so I think they'd have to put their differences aside for Tanya's sake. Ann Mitchell is a superb actor and Cora is a great character - a great addition to the show. I'm very happy that she's here."

Some storyline details are being kept secret for your return episodes, but we know that Thursday and Friday's episodes are written by Simon Ashdown. Were you excited to film those episodes?
"Definitely. They were absolutely brilliant scripts. Simon always delivers for the Brannings - the family are his baby in a way, so any big turning point for Max, Tanya and the others has always been Simon-led. 

"I think these episodes are some of the best that I've read in the time that I've been here - they're outstanding. They're also beautifully directed by Nic Phillips. They were very exciting scripts to come back to - hopefully the episodes will be EastEnders at its best."

At the moment, there seems to be a big war brewing between the Brannings and the Mitchells. Can we expect a lot of trouble between the two families?
"I think so! Due to Derek's personality and the way he behaves, I'm sure he's going to be getting up to no good in the coming months. I know there's some stuff coming up between Derek and Phil. There's also quite a big history between David Wicks and Derek, and that will come to light at some point and come to a head. There's some great stuff coming up. They've outlined the story for the next year and a half - and it's very, very exciting. Watch this space!"

As Derek is such a shady character, isn't there a part of Max that's wary of getting involved with him?
"I think Max just feels like it's come along at the right time. After leaving the Square, he didn't really have any money or anywhere to live, so being reunited with Derek again has worked out quite well. Also, Max has always had a bit of a dark side. He probably wouldn't go as far as Derek, but Derek has certainly been leading him astray. Max loves his brother and he looks up to him, as he used to be the head of the family. That means Max can be quite easily led in some ways."

Vanessa and Darren both left the Square while Max was away. Does Max make any reference to them when he returns? And were you sad not to get proper goodbye scenes with them?
"Max does make reference to both of them. He wonders where Vanessa is, but I'm not sure he expects to ever see her again and he probably hopes not to, after everything that happened when he left! ZÃ¶e Lucker and Charlie G Hawkins are both fantastic actors and I enjoyed working with them both. 

"With ZÃ¶e, we always knew where the story was heading and that she'd be sticking around for a couple more months while I was away. So I was probably sadder not to get those goodbye scenes with Charlie - I'm very fond of Charlie and we got on very well."

As you mentioned, you've just signed up for another two years on EastEnders. Was that quite an easy decision to make?
"I think taking my break was part of that decision, really - just acknowledging that I needed some time off and wanted to come back refreshed and re-energised. I'm really grateful that they facilitated that here - it was a great compliment. I've always said that I'm 100% committed to EastEnders. I'm more than happy to stay for as long as they want me.

"Max has a lot of flaws, but he's always been a very well-defined character for me. He's a great character - I love playing Max and it's been a gift. I hope people will continue to enjoy watching him."

----------

Dazzle (19-11-2011), Dutchgirl (19-11-2011), JustJodi (20-11-2011)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Jake Wood has revealed he has signed up to play Max Branning for another two years.

Max has just returned to Albert Square, and the soap star revealed on This Morning how much he had enjoyed his ten week break, spending time with his family.

Jake said: "I've been in the show for five years now and towards the end of last year I was getting very tired and felt that I needed a break.

"They wanted me to sign for another two years, which I have, I'm very happy about that. But I felt that after five years I needed a proper break so I had a lovely summer just spending time with the kids.

"I didn't want to do any other work I just wanted to be at home and be a father to my kids and a husband to my wife."

The 39-year-old father-of-two revealed his children are too young to watch him on EastEnders so he "begged" to appear on CBeebies Bedtime Story, but they weren't that excited to see him on TV.

Jake revealed: "My kids are still very young, they're six and three, so I wouldn't let them watch EastEnders. That's why I begged to do the CBeebies Bedtime Story.

"But they only watched it once and they won't watch it again because I'm there reading a story most nights."

Max is back in Albert Square with his older brother Derek, played by Jamie Foreman, who Jake promised will cause a lot of trouble.

He revealed: "Derek's the biggest, baddest Branning brother yet. He's just come out of prison for 10 years for armed robbery and he's been generally getting up to no good."

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders' Max Branning has been at the centre of some speculation on our forum in recent days after intriguing remarks made by his brother Derek in Pat's death episode.

After Derek (Jamie Foreman) angered Tanya (Jo Joyner) by taunting Pat on her deathbed, Max felt compelled to take her side - until his bad boy sibling issued him with a subtle warning.

Derek said: "Never choose a woman over your brother, Max. Remember I know things about you. Your little mistakes - things you don't want her indoors to know about. Or am I wrong?"

Immediately afterwards, Max's tone towards Derek changed and he backed down - seemingly scared of what Derek could potentially reveal to Tanya.

Could Derek have been referring to something that happened long ago, or was he talking about the time that Max spent away from the Square after Tanya rejected him last year?

You may remember that when Digital Spy asked Jake Wood about Max's time away in our interview back in November, he replied: "You get to hear bits and pieces [about what went on], but I think me and Jamie know a bit more about the backstory than what's explained on screen. So there's things they've been getting up to which might come out later, but isn't explored just yet. 

"Essentially, Derek has just come out of prison and the two brothers have found each other again. It's been good for Derek to see Max again at this time, and it's the same for Max as he was at a bit of a loose end when he left the Square.

"The two of them have been getting up to no good - we know that much. Derek is the biggest, baddest Branning brother yet, so they've been getting up to some dodgy activities. There's some really good stuff coming up for the Brannings." 

Could this be the hold that Derek has over Max? And if Max is hiding something, how long will he be able to keep it from Tanya?

----------


## Perdita

> And if Max is hiding something, how long will he be able to keep it from Tanya?


  Not for long   :Nono:

----------


## tammyy2j

> EastEnders' Max Branning has been at the centre of some speculation on our forum in recent days after intriguing remarks made by his brother Derek in Pat's death episode.
> 
> After Derek (Jamie Foreman) angered Tanya (Jo Joyner) by taunting Pat on her deathbed, Max felt compelled to take her side - until his bad boy sibling issued him with a subtle warning.
> 
> Derek said: "Never choose a woman over your brother, Max. Remember I know things about you. Your little mistakes - things you don't want her indoors to know about. Or am I wrong?"
> 
> Immediately afterwards, Max's tone towards Derek changed and he backed down - seemingly scared of what Derek could potentially reveal to Tanya.
> 
> Could Derek have been referring to something that happened long ago, or was he talking about the time that Max spent away from the Square after Tanya rejected him last year?
> ...


I'm thinking it could be that Max helped Stacey escape and that he is still in love with her and visited her while he was away

----------

Dutchgirl (05-01-2012), lizann (06-01-2012)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Jake Wood has predicted that his wayward character Max Branning will ultimately stand by his partner Tanya whatever the future holds for them.

Max has recently enjoyed flirting with Roxy Mitchell (Rita Simons) as he is frustrated over the lack of passion in his relationship with Tanya, who was diagnosed with cervical cancer last summer.

However, Max's attention will soon be diverted back to Tanya as she prepares for an important MRI scan, which will reveal whether her treatment has been successful.

Wood told All About Soap: "It's a life-changing moment for all the family, and it's affecting them in different ways. Lauren's drinking more, and Max and Tanya are tiptoeing around each other. Max misses the old Tanya and is praying the scan's clear so they can get back to some sort of normality.

"He promised Tanya he'd be there for her every step of the way, and he has stuck to his word so far. He's committed to her, and he loves her no matter what - I'm sure he'd be there for her if they got bad news."

Wood added that he was surprised when he first heard about Max's unexpected spark with Roxy.

"Rita and I couldn't believe it when we got the scripts," he said. "It's interesting to see them together - they're both in strange places at the moment."

EastEnders fans will see Tanya's test results revealed on Thursday, March 15 at 7.30pm on BBC One.

----------


## tammyy2j

EastEnders' Jake Wood tells Soaplife that Max's life in Manchester with dastardly Derek is about to catch up with him in Walford - and it stops him saying 'yes' when Tanya asks him to marry her...

So how does Tanya come to propose to Max?
"It's the culmination of an argument that ends up on the dining room table in a passionate way! Tanya uses the impetus and proposes to Max - but he hesitates and that upsets her."

Why does Max hesitate? 
"He tells her that it's what he wants, but he wanted to propose to her. To make it really special. He's thinking on his feet and Tanya absolutely believes him."

It's not the truth, though, is it?
"There may be one or two hurdles in the way of Max marrying Tanya. It could be to do with something that happened while he was away in Manchester with Derek." 

What kind of hurdles? Does Max already have a wife hidden away?
"I can't tell you what the problem is but I can tell you it is massive."

Is Max afraid that Derek will reveal his Manchester secret?
"Derek is using it as a stick to beat Max with. He keeps threatening to tell Tanya and Max doesn't want that so he's allowing Derek to have a hold over him."

Can we hope to see a Max and Tany wedding soon?
"We'll have to wait and see if they get that far! I know there are big things happening in the autumn, in the build up to Christmas."

But Jo Joyner [Tanya] is leaving. Won't that finish their relationship?
"It depends on how they write Jo out. She's having a break to spend time with her babies so she will be back."

----------


## sarah c

he's married to someone else????

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Jake Wood has promised that the soap is still planning to reveal the secrets of Max Branning's time away from Walford last year.

Max departed Albert Square temporarily in late 2011 after on-off partner Tanya had rejected him, and soon began spending time with his bad boy brother Derek in Manchester. Derek later reminded Max that Tanya would not be happy if she ever found out what he had been up to during his time away.

As viewers will see Max turn down a marriage proposal from Tanya next week, Wood has suggested that the mysterious Manchester trip could still be playing on his mind.

Asked why Max rejects Tanya's heartfelt suggestion, Wood told Soaplife: "It could be to do with something that happened while he was away in Manchester with Derek. There may be one or two hurdles in the way of Max marrying Tanya."

Teasing what those hurdles could be, he continued: "I can't tell you what the problem is, but I can tell you it's massive."

Wood added that he is still unsure over what the future holds for Max's relationship following the news that Jo Joyner, who plays Tanya, will be taking a break from EastEnders in 2013.

He said: "It depends how they write Jo out. She's having a break to spend time with her babies, so she will be back."

Promising that Max will not become a spare part, Wood added: "Max and Tanya work really well together, but I also think Max is just as interesting on his own. Last time Tanya wasn't around, he found Vanessa."

EastEnders bosses yesterday unveiled Max as one of the suspects in Kat Moon's affair mystery.

----------


## tammyy2j

> he's married to someone else????


Yes sounds like that plus that he has a kid with someone else I think that was on a soap mag or other forum

----------


## tammyy2j

EastEnders star Jake Wood has revealed fans of the show can look forward to a 'Branning Christmas'.

The actor's character Max Branning - who is rumoured to be embroiled in an affair with Kat Moon - is set to tie the knot again with ex-wife Tanya over the festive period, and Jake is expecting some drama.

He revealed at the TVChoice Awards: "Max and Tanya are potentially getting remarried, they're planning for that at the moment so we've got to wait and see, and obviously the Kat reveal I think will be some time before Christmas, so it should be a good Christmas, it'll be a Branning Christmas I think."

Jo Joyner, who plays Tanya, is taking a break from the soap early in 2013, and Jake admitted he will miss his co-star.

"Yeah of course. But Jo's got twins and she wanted to take a break and spend some time at home and come back once they're settled at school.

"We've all done that - I took three months last year and I think it's important to come back refreshed and ready to go again. As lovely as it is to be in the show, it's good to take breaks every now and again. You come back and sort of hit the ground running again."

Meanwhile, Kat's husband Alfie, played by Shane Richie, is set to learn of her infidelity later this week.

Shane said: "Friday night is the night where it kicks off, where Alfie finds out, so people had better be watching."

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders actor Jake Wood has revealed that there will be more drama ahead for his character Max Branning in 2013.

Max is set to reveal his big secret ahead of his wedding to fiancÃ©e Tanya (Jo Joyner) in the Christmas episode of the soap.

Wood revealed to MSN: "He's not going to get a quiet life, we know that. There's more drama ahead for Max, a lot more drama."

The actor, however, said that he prefers Max's dramatic life, adding: "It's incredibly exciting to be at the centre of the big episodes."

Wood admitted that the current storyline of Max's big secret is one of his favourite plots.

"This has got to be up there, and also the Stacey affair. I loved working with Lacey Turner - she's an incredible actress and that [storyline] was well mapped out too," he said.

The Christmas episode where Max's secret will come out will air tomorrow (Tuesday, December 25) at 8.45pm on BBC1.

Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s2...#ixzz2FzotgqFt

----------


## lizann

> he's married to someone else????


BINGO  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lizann

his new missus kirsty looks like she had work done to her face

----------


## deadlydave

she looks a rough one, like she has been dragged through a hedge backwards!! lol 

But maybe Max and has rough image and Kirsty could end up back together AGAIN(!) Is this the final straw for Tanya after all Max's discressions....

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Jake Wood has praised his character Max Branning's upcoming relationship turmoil, describing the scenes ahead as "heart-wrenching".

Max is kicked out by Tanya Cross next week when she realises that his feelings for secret wife Kirsty (Kierston Wareing) are much stronger than he originally led her to believe.

Although Kirsty has finally agreed to divorce Max and is ready to leave Albert Square by this point, Tanya (Jo Joyner) decides that she can't live in another woman's shadow and asks her partner to leave their family home.

Wood told Inside Soap: "We filmed 20 pages of dialogue between Max and Tanya. It's beautifully done. It'll be truly heart-wrenching for the viewers to watch this, because it's a couple at breaking point.

"Max, for once in his life, is totally honest with Tanya about everything. He tells her all about Kirsty having a termination, and over the course of the conversation, it becomes clear to Tanya that Max still feels a lot for Kirsty. It's really painful for Tanya to hear."

He added: "There is a proper sense of finality to these scenes. I don't know what they have planned for us in the future, but from what I can sense, it feels like Max and Tanya could very well be coming to the end of the line as a couple."

EastEnders continues tomorrow (January 17) at 7.30pm on BBC One.

----------


## tammyy2j

EastEnder Jake Wood says he is really touched that ex colleague Rob Kazinsky called him the best actor he has ever worked with.

Rob, who played Sean Slater in Albert Square but is now a hit in LA with a new role in TV series True Blood, paid Jake (Max Branning) the compliment earlier this year.

According to The Guardian he said: "I've worked with Oscar-winners and Golden Globe-winners, but the best actor I've ever worked with is still Jake Wood."

Jake told Inside Soap: "I contacted Rob after I read that interview to thank him for it. It's nice to hear stuff like that.

"I'm so proud of Rob and the work he's doing in America. He's a lovely young man and it's great to see people move on from EastEnders and do well."

But Jake says breaking America is not top priority for him at the moment. "I'm happy here. I have a young family and I'm fully committed to the show. They give me plenty of good stuff, so there's no reason to move," he said.

----------


## tammyy2j

EastEnders' Jake Wood reveals to Soaplife how Max secretly wants Tanya… So he's not in the mood to celebrate when Kirsty tells him she's having his baby!

So, how does Max feel about Kirsty?
"They have a real connection. When they met in Manchester, we decided the only way it would work was if they had this really strong connection that happened really quickly, enough for them to get married. If Tanya hadn’t had the cancer then Max’s life would have continued and they’d have made a go of it."

Instead, he abandoned Kirsty...
"Yes. He dealt with it badly, only phoning Kirsty once, not explaining anything and cutting off all contact. He hoped if he ignored her then the problem would go away and he could get married to Tanya. His feelings for Tanya over-rode any feelings he had for Kirsty." 

So is it Kirsty or Tanya that he really loves now?
"If Tanya said she’d have him back he’d go like a shot. Even though he’s living with Kirsty at the B&B, he’s holding out for Tanya." 

And all this on his doorstep…
"It’s very awkward, especially with Lauren and Abi giving him a hard time. This isn’t a situation that Max would have wanted, but he feels responsible for Kirsty. He’s trying to make the best of it, but it feels very claustrophobic. Kirsty wants them to move into a place of their own, but Max is stalling, playing for time until he knows what the situation is with Tanya." 

What if Tanya met someone else?
"Yeah, well… As we saw when he suspected that Jack was moving in on her, he got very upset very quickly because he’s still deeply in love with Tanya." 

And then Sharon tells him Tanya regrets throwing him out...
"This is the first sign that maybe she isn’t coping quite as well as she makes out. It gives him renewed hope that there might be a chance for them."

Until Kirsty announces she is pregnant…
"Yes, the timing couldn’t be worse. Max doesn’t want to discuss it with her. I think he’s trying to work out what he’s going to do. He needs to know more than ever where he really stands with Tanya." 

Will he tell Tanya about Kirsty’s pregnancy?
"No! He’s hoping she won’t find out because if she does, it might ruin any chance he has of getting back with her. He’s in a real mess…"

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Perdita

Jake Wood has admitted that his character Max Branning is considering a possible split from wife Kirsty when he asks her to have an abortion.

Upcoming episodes see Max left troubled by the news that Kirsty (Kierston Wareing) is expecting his baby. Still unsure whether he really wants to be with her, the Walford businessman eventually admits that he doesn't want their unborn child.

Max is torn over his future as he still has feelings for on-off partner Tanya (Jo Joyner) despite their split earlier this year.

Wood told Inside Soap of Kirsty's pregnancy: "Max thinks he's being responsible by trying to resolve the situation before it gets any more complicated. He knows Kirsty wants this baby over and above anything else.

"But Max is also painfully aware that his true feelings are for Tanya. He doesn't want to have a baby with Kirsty when he knows he might not be there to be a proper dad to it."

The actor added: "He tells Kirsty that he'd like them to have time on their own together before starting a family, and that's partly true.

"Kirsty just doesn't know yet that he wants to go back to Tanya! What it boils down to is that it's time for a decision - and it's clear Max wants to choose Tanya."

EastEnders continues tonight (April 4) at 7.30pm on BBC One.

----------


## LostVoodoo

Is anyone having trouble working out what Max sees in Kirsty?

----------


## parkerman

> Is anyone having trouble working out what Max sees in Kirsty?


Is anyone having trouble working out what Kirsty sees in Max come to that?

----------


## parkerman

> Is anyone having trouble working out what Max sees in Kirsty?


Is anyone having trouble working out what Kirsty sees in Max come to that?

----------

Siobhan (08-04-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Max Branning is forced to be honest with ex-partner Tanya Cross on EastEnders next week after his latest secret is exposed.

Last week, the Walford businessman was left stunned as his wife Kirsty informed him that she is expecting his baby.

Although Max (Jake Wood) tries to keep the news under wraps for a while, his daughter Lauren later discovers the truth and ends up spilling the beans to Tanya at home following a huge drinking session at the Queen Vic.

Tanya (Jo Joyner) holds out hope that Max will be decent enough to tell her the truth himself, but when she gives him an opportunity to be honest and he doesn't take it, she reveals that she knows about the baby.

When Tanya questions Max about why he didn't tell her, he admits that it's because he doesn't think things are totally over between him and Tanya.

As Max adds that Kirsty isn't keeping the baby, Tanya is disgusted to realise that he has asked his wife to have an abortion because he's keeping his options open. 

When Tanya warns Max that there's no way back for them, will he decide to give Kirsty his full support?

EastEnders airs these scenes on Friday, April 19 at 8pm on BBC One.

----------


## Perdita

Actor Jake Wood has said that he is excited to see what the future holds for his character Max.

Jo Joyner, who plays Max's on-off wife Tanya, has recently announced her departure from the soap. Scott Maslen, who plays Max's brother Jack, is also leaving.

However, Wood has said that he is interested to see what is in store for Max and Kirsty once Tanya and Jack have left.

Speaking to Inside Soap, he said: "On a personal level, I'm really going to miss both Jo and Scott. But in terms of characters, I think it'll be very interesting to discover how Max will cope without those strong relationships around him.

"We'll have to wait and see exactly what the future holds for him and Kirsty, but I'm very excited about the next year ahead."

Wood also revealed that despite Joyner's upcoming departure, there is still more to come with Max and Tanya.

"Jo is here until May, so there's still plenty to come for Tanya and Max. The characters work as well apart as they do together, and the EastEnders audience has got a real treat in store with what's coming up."

Speaking of next week's episodes, in which Max tries to force Kirsty into having an abortion, Wood said: "It dawns on Max that there's just no going back.

"Tanya realises Max is forcing Kirsty to have a termination because he's hoping he's still got a chance with her. But Tanya explains that it's not going to happen, and he's devastated.

"Max has had his foot in two camps for too long. It's sad, and I think Max has tried to make Tanya realise that it's not all his fault. She sent him away all those months ago because she had cancer, and she told him that their marriage was over. So Max went away and fell in love with Kirsty, and they built a very real, genuine connection."

----------

tammyy2j (10-04-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

I see zero chemistry between Max and Kirsty

----------


## Perdita

Jake Wood has confirmed that he is sticking with the soap for the foreseeable future.

The actor, who plays Max Branning, revealed that he has signed a new contract with the Walford show as he was interviewed live on ITV's Daybreak this morning (April 19).

Speaking about his time playing Max, Wood commented: "He's a fantastic character. I've been there seven years and I love Max Branning. He's such a well-rounded character. He's great fun to play.

"I think there's lots of different sides to Max. I think that's hopefully why audiences have warmed to him. He can be a good family man when he wants to be - fleetingly!"

Asked whether viewers give him stick over Max's infidelity storylines, he replied: "No, I've always been very positively received. I'm thankful for that. I think if you were in the show and people were giving you stick every day, that would be unpleasant. Thankfully people have really warmed to Max Branning.

"It's seven years now and I've just signed another contract. I'm there for the foreseeable future."

Tonight's episode of EastEnders sees Max attempt to win back on-off partner Tanya (Jo Joyner), despite the fact that his wife Kirsty (Kierston Wareing) is claiming to be pregnant.

Wood said: "In typical Branning form, he's keeping all the options open. He's being a bit unfair to Kirsty.

"We'll find out [what happens] tonight. It's a fantastic episode tonight. Simon Ashdown, who created the Brannings, has written the episode. We'll wait and see, but as we know, Jo Joyner is leaving us in about three weeks."

EastEnders continues tonight at 8pm on BBC One.

----------


## Brucie

Let's hope that at some point in the "foreseeable future" the scriptwriters can get Mr Wood and Ms Joyner off the "max wanta tanya back/tanya wants max back" merry-go-round, because it's been done to death and ceased to be interesting ages ago. Talk about Groundhog Day!

----------

parkerman (23-04-2013)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Jake Wood has praised Lauren Branning's ongoing alcoholism storyline, stating that this week's episodes see the soap "at its best".

The actor's character Max received a nasty shock in last night's (June 25) episode as his wayward daughter was diagnosed with severe liver damage as a result of her drinking problem.

Over the rest of this week, Max and his on-off partner Tanya (Jo Joyner) are forced to accept that their constant dramas have played a significant part in causing Lauren's woes.

Wood told ITV's This Morning: "I think that's why it's been so beautifully mapped out, really. We've seen Max and Tanya's friction over the years and the damage it's had on Lauren. Over the past couple of years, she's been drinking sporadically, but we've seen it in the show over a long period. 

"With the stuff we've seen on the show this week where [Lauren] gets hospitalised and very seriously ill with hepatitis, if you're a viewer, you've watched it over a period of time and you've invested in it."

He continued: "I've always said that's when EastEnders is at its best - when it takes issues that are affecting people in this very moment in time, researches them and plays them out over a long time. Hopefully it'll have some benefits. 

"I've had lots of people coming to me, talking about the storyline and Lauren in particular. For me, playing it was very shocking."

The Brannings' storyline comes to a head on Friday as Tanya decides to leave Albert Square. Max's brother Jack (Scott Maslen) will also be bowing out later this year.

Discussing the future, Wood added: "The whole dynamic of that family will change over the next few months. It's quite an interesting time for Max and his family!"

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders producers have reportedly expressed a desire to keep actor Jake Wood for another ten years.

According to the Daily Star, BBC bosses are said to have asked Wood to extend his stay on the soap as Max Branning, having recently signed a new deal.

Wood has played Max on the soap for seven years, while his onscreen wife Tanya (Jo Joyner) recently departed indefinitely.

Speaking about his future hopes for Max, Wood said: "I enjoy being there and I like playing Max, so hopefully I'll be there for many more years to come.

"At the moment I am committed to EastEnders and I'm very happy there."

He added: "There are a lot of exciting things coming up for Max.

"Obviously Tanya has gone. We'll have to see what happens with him, but I know they have some great plotlines for the rest of the year."

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Jake Wood has said that he would like his character Max Branning to have a break from women.

It was recently confirmed that Max's on screen wife, Kirsty Branning (Kierson Wareing), will bow out of the show next year. Max's former wife Tanya (Jo Joyner) left in June.

Speaking to Inside Soap, Wood said: "With Max's wife Kirsty going, I think it would be good for him to have a break from women for a while.

"It will be nice to see a different side to him and do something different and not woman-related. I am sure that my real wife would be happy about that too."

Max ends his relationship with Kirsty.
Â© BBC
Max ends his relationship with Kirsty.


Wood also confirmed that he has signed a new contract meaning that he is committed to the show for at least another two years, saying: "Yes, I will be here for the foreseeable."

Viewers will know that Max is currently in prison after being framed by Carl White for his car accident with Phil Mitchell.

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Jake Wood has said that he would like his character Max Branning to have a break from women.

It was recently confirmed that Max's on screen wife, Kirsty Branning (Kierson Wareing), will bow out of the show next year. Max's former wife Tanya (Jo Joyner) left in June.

Speaking to Inside Soap, Wood said: "With Max's wife Kirsty going, I think it would be good for him to have a break from women for a while.

"It will be nice to see a different side to him and do something different and not woman-related. I am sure that my real wife would be happy about that too."

Max ends his relationship with Kirsty.
Â© BBC
Max ends his relationship with Kirsty.


Wood also confirmed that he has signed a new contract meaning that he is committed to the show for at least another two years, saying: "Yes, I will be here for the foreseeable."

Viewers will know that Max is currently in prison after being framed by Carl White for his car accident with Phil Mitchell.

----------


## lizann

he is being linked to sadie now as her new lover

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders charmer Max Branning is left shellshocked next week as David Wicks accuses him of killing Lucy Beale.

When the police reveal that Lucy was murdered and that she was exchanging texts with a mystery contact before she died, it doesn't take long for David (Michael French) to figure out that Max is hiding something.

Here, Jake Wood - who plays Max - reveals how his character reacts as David piles on the pressureâ¦

How does Max cope after he learns that Lucy is dead? Does he worry that someone might find out about their fling?
"No, I don't think so. Max being Max will think he is able to get away with it. I think he's a bit of an innocent in terms of the murder and all of that. He is in the wrong place at the wrong time and Max is adamant that he had nothing to do with the murder, and basically he is just trying to cover his tracks in terms of the relationship he had with Lucy.

"I don't think Max feels guilty about it - he just wants to maintain a relationship with his children and he knows that if it came out, it would be devastating for them. It'd be especially upsetting for Lauren, and with her drinking it is all very delicate. 

"It would be devastating for Max personally if the news came out about their affair, so I think he feels the best plan of action is to cover his tracks and not to talk about it or mention it."

The police try to piece together everything about Lucy's last few weeks, but Lucy did tell Max that she deleted all of the messages she got from him. Is that one reason Max is able to get away with it for now?
"Yeah - also Max has got another phone he used just for Lucy and he gets rid of it, so he thinks he has covered his tracks."

Does Max grieve for Lucy, or is he more scared about the implications of her death for him?
"I think it's a bit of everything. I think Max is upset that Lucy died in that way and he must be grieving in some way. Also Lucy was Lauren's best mate, so he is trying to support her through the grief as she is obviously very upset."

Next week, the police reveal that Lucy's death was murder, rather than a random mugging as they'd originally thought. How does Max find out that's the case?
"I think he read it in the newspaper, so again that intensifies and increases the pressure on him, because it's important that the police find out what Lucy was up to in her last few weeks. That puts more pressure onto him. 

"When they initially report it as a mugging gone wrong, Max doesn't see the relevance of that - but obviously he can see that he can be a suspect as well and he is worried about that."

Is Max worried that Lauren could relapse out of grief for her best friend?
"Yeah, I think so. There is no reason to think that this wouldn't be a big enough shock for Lauren and send her back drinking again. So obviously that is a concern for Max, but he doesn't want to complicate things for Lauren by giving her the other news that he was seeing her best friend before she died. Obviously he is just concerned for her and trying to support her through it."

The police tell Ian that Lucy was exchanging texts and phone calls with a mystery person before her death, so Ian starts interrogating people on the Square. Does he include Max in that?
"For some reason Ian overlooks Max, and Max is obviously very happy about that. I know Ian questions David Wicks, and David pre-warns Max that a question might be coming his way - but Ian skims over Max. He obviously doesn't see him as a suspect or a high priority."

But David does suspect that Lucy's mystery contact could be Maxâ¦ How does Max react when David confronts him over it?
"David puts the pressure on Max, because initially he thinks that Max might have something to do with the murder. Obviously Max is acting suspiciously and I think David has noticed that he changed phones. Max is acting suspiciously in David's eyes, so he confronts him with the possibility that Max is the murderer.

"Max is obviously shocked and put out at that, so he goes on to reveal that the reason for his behaviour was that he was seeing Lucy. Max makes David promise not to say anything, but David says that he is going to go and tell Ian because Ian deserves to know. Max then gets fearful for his situation."

What are David's motivations?
"I just think David is being compassionate towards Ian and he feels that Ian needs to know. But David being David, he likes to have information on other people so we will have to see where it goes."

Will this change the dynamic between David and Max?
"Max has always been slightly wary of David. They are very similar characters in some ways, so I think Max feels if he tells him something and he chooses not to tell Ian, then Max can trust him. David has probably been there in difficult situations previously and it takes one to know one."

----------

tammyy2j (22-04-2014)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders womaniser Max Branning will embark on another surprising relationship next month as he charms the detective who is investigating Lucy Beale's murder, Digital Spy can confirm.

DC Emma Summerhayes, played by Anna Acton, will find herself succumbing to Max's advances as they grow closer in upcoming episodes.

Viewers will see Summerhayes start to spend more time with Max early next month after the Lucy murder inquiry takes some new twists.

Summerhayes initially deals with Max in a professional capacity, but they end up striking up a bond and head to bed together one evening.

An EastEnders insider told Digital Spy: "Once again Max is beginning a relationship that could have big repercussions on Albert Square.

"Summerhayes is potentially jeopardising her career by getting romantically involved with Max, as his fling with Lucy makes him a possible suspect in the murder case. Max is also playing with fire by risking further upset with the Beales.

"But despite the forbidden nature of the relationship, there's clear chemistry between the new couple and fans will have to wait and see whether Max has met his match. Could Summerhayes be the one to tame him?"

Denise comforts Ian after the police update him on Lucy's murder. 
Â© BBC
Summerhayes with Ian and Denise

Acton made her first appearance on EastEnders a month ago as Summerhayes was one of the two detectives who broke the news to Ian that Lucy was dead.

The show newcomer will feature more prominently on screen as her relationship with Max begins in June.

EastEnders' executive producer Dominic Treadwell-Collins had previously told fans that the detectives in the Lucy plot would feature in their own storylines.

He said last month: "We don't want the police to come across as incompetent soap police. If the police were really good, we'd have no story to tell and there'd be nothing to watch, but as time goes on, some of the police are changed and some people are taken off the case.

"We also try to characterise each police officer, so they're not just generic fact-givers. They're all characters in their own right and they've got loads of stories running through as well."

----------

tammyy2j (23-05-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

Is anyone off limits for him  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Jake Wood has told Digital Spy that he wants his character Max Branning to settle down with his new love interest Emma Summerhayes.

Last week, it was revealed that Max will soon embark on a surprising relationship with Summerhayes, who is one of the detectives investigating Lucy Beale's murder.

Speaking to Digital Spy about the new storyline, Wood commented: "I think there's real chemistry between them. We saw that from the moment when they first met. You could see that Max was taken with her. 

"Hopefully it's a genuine feeling between both of them and Max will find some happiness. He'll find a good woman and he'll settle down - that's what I'm hoping for."

He added: "We've seen a lot of Max feeling lost since Tanya left. Obviously that's why he fell into the relationship with Lucy. Hopefully now there's a real, genuine spark between Max and Emma. 

"From Max's point of view, it could be love - but we'll have to wait and see."

The new plot begins early next month as Summerhayes starts to spend more time with Max after the Lucy murder inquiry takes some new twists.

Summerhayes initially deals with Max in a professional capacity, but they end up striking up a bond and head to bed together one evening.

An EastEnders insider told Digital Spy last week: "Fans will have to wait and see whether Max has met his match. Could Summerhayes be the one to tame him?"

----------


## Perdita

A little joke from EastEnders actor Jake Wood has caused bookmakers to cut their odds on his character Max Branning being the killer in the 'Who Killed Lucy Beale?' storyline.

Wood was spotted by TV cameras at the PDC World Darts Championship at the weekend and he played up to the audience by writing the cheeky message "I Killed Lucy" on a sign for the Sky Sports cameras.

Jake Wood reveals a secret at the PDC darts
Â© Twitter / Steve Welsh/William Hill

Max is among a large number of suspects involved in the storyline, which will reach its crescendo in the show's 30th anniversary celebrations in February.

Wood's little joke might not have been serious, but bookmakers haven't taken any risks and William Hill cut its odds from 12/1 to 4/1 after viewers of the prank placed a flurry of bets on him.

The bookmakers' favourites to be revealed as the killer are currently Abi Branning, Jane Beale, Denise Fox and Lauren Branning.

https://v.cdn.vine.co/r/videos/BD7BC...rV61FUCf_GChSS

EastEnders will air a special flashback episode next month as viewers finally discover what really happened on the night of Lucy Beale's murder and who was responsible.

The must-see episode will air as part of the BBC soap's 30th anniversary week, filling in the blanks and answering the questions which have kept fans guessing since April.

Hetti Bywater will reprise her role as Lucy for the one-off special.

----------


## lizann

shock storyline coming up for max

----------


## tammyy2j

http://www.mirror.co.uk/tv/tv-news/e...et-big-5698165

Jake Wood reveals: âMax is always in the mix, heâs always up to something, heâs always up to no good. I would say the next couple of months are very exciting for Max and there will be a big shock in store.â

Maybe a Karen returns pregnant or he has picked up an STD 

I was thinking prostate cancer first but he was tested for cancer or was that only his daughters when Carol was diagnosed?

----------


## Dazzle

> I was thinking prostate cancer first but he was tested for cancer or was that only his daughters when Carol was diagnosed?


I think they were tested for the breast cancer gene only.

----------

tammyy2j (15-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> I think they were tested for the breast cancer gene only.


Maxs mother had the BRAC2 gene - if any
of her children were carriers they have
higher chance of having breast cancer
(regardless of gender) It also increases
possibility of ovarian or prostate cancer?!

I think.only Carol & Sonia were found to
be carriers?? Or have I remembered it
incorrectly.

----------

Dazzle (15-05-2015), Perdita (15-05-2015), tammyy2j (16-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## Dazzle

> It also increases
> possibility of ovarian or prostate cancer?


Thanks, I didn't realise that.  I think you're correct about Carol and Sonia as I can't remember anyone else being worried about it.  :Smile:

----------


## Perdita

Jake Wood is leaving EastEnders - but fear not, as he'll only be gone for a year.

The actor, who has played Max Branning since June 2006, is taking some time off to pursue other projects.

"I've been at EastEnders for nine years and I feel the time is right to give Max a break," he explained.

"But it won't be for too long as I shall be back to see Max face another chapter of drama."

Max will leave Albert Square after he is put in an untenable situation over the summer that he can't escape.

"When I returned to EastEnders, both Jake and I agreed that Max has been through so much over the past 9 years that we would give both him and Jake a break when the opportunity arose," executive producer Dominic Treadwell-Collins said. 

"That opportunity has come and it is the perfect time to send Max Branning out with a bang that will send ripples through the Square for the rest of the year until Jake returns."

Wood has already signed a contract securing his return to EastEnders next year.

----------

Dazzle (28-05-2015), maidmarian (28-05-2015), parkerman (28-05-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> "That opportunity has come and it is the perfect time to send Max Branning out with a bang that will send ripples through the Square for the rest of the year until Jake returns."


That looks like it's going to be an explosive storyline which will rock the Square. I doubt if the lives of the inhabitants will ever be the same again.  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (28-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> That looks like it's going to be an explosive storyline which will rock the Square. I doubt if the lives of the inhabitants will ever be the same again.


Ripples?? Could there be a flood as well?

----------

Dazzle (28-05-2015), parkerman (28-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## lizann

will he change his plea to guilty to save abi, max thinks she did it still

----------

Rear window (22-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> will he change his plea to guilty to save abi, max thinks she did it still


It's an interesting thought that Max will change his plea, but I'm not convinced he believes Abi murdered Lucy (at least not at the moment).

----------


## parkerman

> will he change his plea to guilty to save abi, max thinks she did it still


 Can't say I would see the point of that. Abi hasn't even been arrested. If and when she is would be the time maybe for something like that. But then this is Eastenders, so anything is possible.

----------

Dazzle (23-09-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Jake Wood has admitted that he had some early doubts when he first heard about Max Branning's great escape.

The actor's popular character took centre stage with a shock moment last night, as Max fled from the soap world's least secure courtroom after being found guilty of Lucy Beale's murder.

With fans still stunned over the drama in court, Wood appeared on The Radio 1 Breakfast Show this morning (September 29) and spoke about the bombshell storyline twist for the first time.

Asked whether he thought the plot was genius or insane when he first read the script, he laughed: "Insane! When I got the script and I read it, I thought, 'That's a little bit far-fetched'. 

"But apparently it happens. People do escape from court. I had a conversation with a couple of directors and they said they'd done research, and people do actually jump over the barriers and escape. It has happened!"

Max is about to leave our screens as Wood is taking a year-long break from EastEnders, but the big question now is whether he'll manage to go on the run or whether the authorities will catch up with him.

Wood explained: "It all plays out and there's some great episodes to come this week. Then I'm taking a break from the show and going back next year, so we'll wait and see what happens to Max.

"He's either going to get caught and put away, or he'll escape. We've got a couple more episodes this week. It's a really good story. People are really into it. My Twitter feed went mad last night, so people are really enjoying it."

The star also joked that he wouldn't have been as nimble for Max's big moment if he hadn't taken part in Strictly Come Dancing last year.

He laughed: "It definitely helped. It helped me with the spring over and the quick-step away!"

----------

Dazzle (29-09-2015), lizann (29-09-2015), maidmarian (29-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Asked whether he thought the plot was genius or insane when he first read the script, he laughed: \"Insane! When I got the script and I read it, I thought, 'That's a little bit far-fetched'.


At least Jake agrees with us.  It's true that it's been known to happen in real life.  I suppose it would seem even more farcical if you witnessed something similar for real.

----------

maidmarian (29-09-2015)

----------


## lizann

is he in jail for the year no more on his case

----------


## Dazzle

> is he in jail for the year no more on his case


There's been no new spoilers or news about Max as far as I'm aware.

----------


## parkerman

> is he in jail for the year no more on his case


 I think he's in for the year because absolutely no-one knows that Bobby really killed Lucy. It's such a well kept secret.

----------

Dazzle (24-05-2016), lizann (14-10-2015), maidmarian (14-10-2015), Rear window (15-10-2015), Ruffed_lemur (17-10-2015), tammyy2j (14-10-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> I think he's in for the year because absolutely no-one knows that Bobby really killed Lucy. It's such a well kept secret.


I know, right? When someone does eventually find out, I'm sure this whole thing will burst wide open.

----------

maidmarian (14-10-2015), parkerman (14-10-2015), tammyy2j (14-10-2015)

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

.

----------


## parkerman

> I know, right? When someone does eventually find out, I'm sure this whole thing will burst wide open.


Especially when Lauren finds out. She won't stop fighting to get her father out of jail. Or Liam as well. He won't let his uncle rot in jail for something he knows he didn't do. Just wait till they find out!

----------

Dazzle (14-10-2015), lizann (16-10-2015), Perdita (14-10-2015), tammyy2j (14-10-2015)

----------


## suzewebb

> I know, right? When someone does eventually find out, I'm sure this whole thing will burst wide open.


  bobby killed lucy, shot robert sugden and is the glove handed killer...nothing would surprise me!

----------

Dazzle (24-05-2016), lizann (16-10-2015)

----------


## Perdita

He will be back on Albert Square in September according to Richard Arnold on Good Morning Britain   :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (11-02-2016), lizann (11-02-2016), maidmarian (11-02-2016), parkerman (11-02-2016), Rear window (11-02-2016), tammyy2j (11-02-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> He will be back on Albert Square in September according to Richard Arnold on Good Morning Britain


 I hope he takes his revenge on Ian, Jane, Kathy, Phil, Sharon, Lauren, Peter, Liam, Cindy...oh, and Abi. Unless, of course, they're all inside for perverting the course of justice.

----------

Dazzle (24-05-2016), maidmarian (11-02-2016), tammyy2j (11-02-2016)

----------


## Rear window

> I hope he takes his revenge on Ian, Jane, Kathy, Phil, Sharon, Lauren, Peter, Liam, Cindy...oh, and Abi. Unless, of course, they're all inside for perverting the course of justice.


Indeed. How can he get out?
Retrial? New evidence? Someone confesses? Maybe Bobby does the right thing now - he does understand what happened, doesn't he?

----------

Dazzle (24-05-2016), maidmarian (11-02-2016)

----------


## Rear window

> I hope he takes his revenge on Ian, Jane, Kathy, Phil, Sharon, Lauren, Peter, Liam, Cindy...oh, and Abi. Unless, of course, they're all inside for perverting the course of justice.


Indeed. How can he get out?
Retrial? New evidence? Someone confesses? Maybe Bobby does the right thing now - he does understand what happened, doesn't he?

----------


## maidmarian

> Indeed. How can he get out?
> Retrial? New evidence? Someone confesses? Maybe Bobby does the right thing now - he does understand what happened, doesn't he?


Dont suppose Max would escape?

----------


## parkerman

> Indeed. How can he get out?
> Retrial? New evidence? Someone confesses? Maybe Bobby does the right thing now - he does understand what happened, doesn't he?


I presume that somehow the truth comes out and this interminable saga about Bobby, which is now reaching Icelandic proportions, can finally be laid to rest.

----------

maidmarian (11-02-2016), Perdita (11-02-2016), Rear window (11-02-2016), tammyy2j (11-02-2016)

----------


## maidmarian

> I presume that somehow the truth comes out and this interminable saga about Bobby, which is now reaching Icelandic proportions, can finally be laid to rest.


I sometimes wonder what their(SWs etc )
idea of the the viewers and their intelligence
is!!
Then it just washes over me and wait for 
next unbelievable addition to "story"

----------

Perdita (11-02-2016), Rear window (11-02-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I hope he takes his revenge on Ian, Jane, Kathy, Phil, Sharon, Lauren, Peter, Liam, Cindy...oh, and Abi. Unless, of course, they're all inside for perverting the course of justice.


Abi don't know yet but Lauren does 

Can Max bring a case against Beales and police for wrongful imprisonment and sue for damages

----------


## parkerman

> Abi don't know yet but Lauren does


 Yes, but she lied about what happened and dobbed Max in it.

----------

lizann (11-02-2016), maidmarian (11-02-2016), Rear window (11-02-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I presume that somehow the truth comes out and this interminable saga about Bobby, which is now reaching Icelandic proportions, can finally be laid to rest.


It's hard to see how the whole truth can come out without lots of major characters ending up in prison.  Jane alone could shoulder the blame for covering for Bobby I suppose.  Alternatively, if DTC doesn't want Bobby caught by the police, some evidence that implicates Jane as the killer could come to light, or she could confess to save Bobby (or even Max if her conscience starts pricking her).

Or it's possible Max will somehow be able to prove he's innocent without Bobby or the Beales being implicated.  We've already seen nobody believes his assertion that Bobby is the killer.




> Yes, but she lied about what happened and dobbed Max in it.


I was under the impression Abi believes Max is guilty.  I remember her not believing Lauren that he's innocent and, of course, Lauren wouldn't explain her reasoning.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Yes, but she lied about what happened and dobbed Max in it.


I thought she lied to save herself and honestly did think Max is guilty of the crime

----------

Dazzle (11-02-2016)

----------


## Rear window

> It's hard to see how the whole truth can come out without lots of major characters ending up in prison.  Jane alone could shoulder the blame for covering for Bobby I suppose.  Alternatively, if DTC doesn't want Bobby caught by the police, some evidence that implicates Jane as the killer could come to light, or she could confess to save Bobby (or even Max if her conscience starts pricking her).
> .



I think it's all too complicated for Bobby to ever be revealed as the killer. As you say too many people might well end up in prison for covering it up.

So the only way outs are:
For someone else to confess to it. Someone who is not in the show nor ever will be. Some random stranger or maybe someone connected to the drugs she was buying maybe. 
This would then free up Bobby to kill again. Because there's no point having an angry killer child unless you're going to keep him on a slow burn for a few years and then ker-pow have him get angry again! 

Or Jane confesses. Which is s silly idea unless she wants a long break.

or Phil confesses on his death bed.

Or .......

No I think that's it for now. 

It is a bit of a writing prompt exercise though.

----------

Dazzle (11-02-2016)

----------


## Rear window

> It's hard to see how the whole truth can come out without lots of major characters ending up in prison.  Jane alone could shoulder the blame for covering for Bobby I suppose.  Alternatively, if DTC doesn't want Bobby caught by the police, some evidence that implicates Jane as the killer could come to light, or she could confess to save Bobby (or even Max if her conscience starts pricking her).
> .



I think it's all too complicated for Bobby to ever be revealed as the killer. As you say too many people might well end up in prison for covering it up.

So the only way outs are:
For someone else to confess to it. Someone who is not in the show nor ever will be. Some random stranger or maybe someone connected to the drugs she was buying maybe. 
This would then free up Bobby to kill again. Because there's no point having an angry killer child unless you're going to keep him on a slow burn for a few years and then ker-pow have him get angry again! 

Or Jane confesses. Which is s silly idea unless she wants a long break.

or Phil confesses on his death bed.

Or .......

No I think that's it for now. 

It is a bit of a writing prompt exercise though.

----------


## Dazzle

> I think it's all too complicated for Bobby to ever be revealed as the killer. As you say too many people might well end up in prison for covering it up.
> 
> So the only way outs are:
> For someone else to confess to it. Someone who is not in the show nor ever will be. Some random stranger or maybe someone connected to the drugs she was buying maybe. 
> This would then free up Bobby to kill again. Because there's no point having an angry killer child unless you're going to keep him on a slow burn for a few years and then ker-pow have him get angry again! 
> 
> Or Jane confesses. Which is s silly idea unless she wants a long break.
> 
> or Phil confesses on his death bed.


I doubt Phil will die, but perhaps Peggy will confess to killing Lucy? 

Another option is that Max is somehow proved innocent and the case just goes unsolved as plenty of real life murders do.

I agree that DTC will want Bobby around to kill again in the future, although I suppose that could happen after he gets out of juvenile detention if he's caught.

It's possible Laurie Brett never intended to stay indefinitely so it was always planned Jane would end up in jail.  I don't think DTC would get rid of her if she doesn't want to go though.

----------

maidmarian (11-02-2016), Rear window (11-02-2016)

----------


## lizann

my hope is denny remembers tells new grandpa gavin, who blackmails beales, cleans ian out and then somehow gets max out, tapes ian or jane or kathy talking about bobby's crime, beales are all then sent to prison  :Stick Out Tongue: , gavin embarks on a relationship with marsbar or keeble then

----------

Dazzle (11-02-2016), Dougie (15-02-2016), maidmarian (11-02-2016), parkerman (11-02-2016), Perdita (11-02-2016), Rear window (11-02-2016), tammyy2j (14-02-2016)

----------


## vcdg84

Is this finally the end of the Lucy storyline and return of Max?!

----------


## parkerman

> Is this finally the end of the Lucy storyline and return of Max?!


Some hopes!!!

----------


## Dazzle

> Is this finally the end of the Lucy storyline and return of Max?!


Jake Wood is apparently returning in September, though I'm not sure if that's when he starts filming again or will appear on screen.

Maybe Max will be able to start an appeal now the Bobby secret is out?

----------

parkerman (24-05-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Lauren is back next week

Will anyone let Carol know, she left thinking he was guilty

----------


## parkerman

> Jake Wood is apparently returning in September, though I'm not sure if that's when he starts filming again or will appear on screen.


I was just about to ask if anyone knew whether September was the date he returns to our screens or whether it is the date he starts filming. I'm glad I'm not the only one who doesn't know!  :Big Grin: 

He was supposed to be away for a year. Can anyone remember when he last appeared?

----------

Dazzle (24-05-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I was just about to ask if anyone knew whether September was the date he returns to our screens or whether it is the date he starts filming. I'm glad I'm not the only one who doesn't know! 
> 
> He was supposed to be away for a year. Can anyone remember when he last appeared?


I just found the following quote from Perdita earlier in the thread:




> He will be back on Albert Square in September according to Richard Arnold on Good Morning Britain


The last spoiler about him on this thread was dated 29.09.15, so I imagine he left not long after that.

http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...694#post831694

----------

parkerman (24-05-2016)

----------


## parkerman

Thanks Dazzle. 

It's interesting, in the light of what we know now, reading people's theories at the time about what is going to happen. Of course, we still don't know exactly and September is relatively speaking still a long way off.

----------

Dazzle (24-05-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

I am hoping we would see now Abi, Lauren or Stacey visit him

----------

Perdita (24-05-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

I think the show should start airing short promos for his return now, seeking revenge

----------


## Dazzle

> I think the show should start airing short promos for his return now, seeking revenge


Jake probably hasn't returned to the set yet if Max is due to return to the square in September.  I'm hoping Max will get out before that but just not return to Walford immediately.

----------

parkerman (31-05-2016), Rear window (31-05-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

I think Max's only child who may care about him is Oscar

----------

parkerman (31-05-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> Jake probably hasn't returned to the set yet if Max is due to return to the square in September.  I'm hoping Max will get out before that but just not return to Walford immediately.


I seem to remember something being said at the time Max left that after his release he would not return to the Square immediately and would go off somewhere else first to get away from all the people who dobbed him in it. I can't remember where I saw that though.

----------

Dazzle (31-05-2016), Glen1 (01-06-2016), Perdita (31-05-2016)

----------


## lizann

> I think Max's only child who may care about him is Oscar


 no care from jack or dot surprises me and dot a supposedly caring practicing christian

----------


## lizann

> I think Max's only child who may care about him is Oscar


 no care from jack or dot surprises me and dot a supposedly caring practicing christian

----------


## tammyy2j

> I seem to remember something being said at the time Max left that after his release he would not return to the Square immediately and would go off somewhere else first to get away from all the people who dobbed him in it. I can't remember where I saw that though.


He has no job or home on the Square and his kids there abandoned him, one believing him a killer and the other knowing he was innocent left him go down but I do want to see him get revenge on them all

----------

lizann (03-06-2016), Rear window (01-06-2016)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders preview: Abi drops a Max Branning-shaped bombshell
Hold the frontpage, is Max Branning going to be in Thursday's EastEnders episode?
The answer is quite possibly.
Jake Wood's Max was wrongly convicted of the murder of Lucy Beale - but young Bobby Beale has since made a very public admission that in fact he killed his sister.
After dropping a newspaper with the headline 'Max Branning Court Hearing Today' on the table, his daughter Abi says in the video: "I saw Uncle Jack he said the hearing is just a formality, dad is getting out today."
Jaw. Drops.

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (08-06-2016), Rear window (08-06-2016), Splashy (08-06-2016), tammyy2j (08-06-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Max Branning made a surprise appearance in EastEnders tonight (June 9) following his off-screen release from prison.

Max was seen in the closing moments of Thursday's instalment as he rode out of Walford in a taxi, having rejected his daughter Lauren's attempts to reach out to him.

Viewers had been aware that Max's court hearing would take place this week, following Bobby's recent arrest for Lucy's murder, but news of Max's reappearance had been kept under wraps until transmission.

Having written Max a letter following his release, Lauren and Abi waited anxiously for him in the Vic. However, it soon became apparent that their dad wasn't ready to play happy families just yet, and he later posted the letter back through the door, before ignoring Lauren's pleas as she chased after him.

Max has spent the last ten months serving time in prison, having been wrongfully convicted for killing Lucy back in 2014. In reality, Jake Wood chose to take a year-long break from the show. 

While it is currently unknown when Max will be back again properly, Wood has recently spoken about his hopes for his character upon his full-time comeback.

"Hopefully he'll get out and cause some havoc," he said during an online Q&A. "I'd like to see him coming after Ian Beale for setting him up, I think that'd be a good storyline. Hopefully he'll come out of prison looking for revenge."




Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (10-06-2016), parkerman (10-06-2016), tammyy2j (12-06-2016)

----------


## lizann

he comes back to save lauren from stephen, who turns manipulatior and abuser

----------


## parkerman

> stephen, who turns manipulatior and abuser


So, a typical Beale in other words.

----------

Glen1 (01-11-2016), Perdita (28-08-2016)

----------


## Perdita

BREAKING NEWS: Jake Wood who plays Max Branning will be back on our screens in the next few weeks, Jake has been back at filming since Mid September, but expect FIREWORKS & ANGER when Max does return

----------

Boomerang (03-11-2016), Dazzle (01-11-2016), Glen1 (01-11-2016), kaz21 (01-11-2016), lizann (01-11-2016), lyndapym (03-11-2016), parkerman (01-11-2016), Rear window (01-11-2016), tammyy2j (01-11-2016)

----------


## parkerman

I might even be tempted back.......

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders has finally given us some teasers on what we can expect from its iconic Christmas episodes - and top of the list is *Max Branning's exciting return*.

Many of the other soaps have been dropping hints about what's in store over the festive season for the last few months, but EastEnders has been keeping its cards very close to its chest. Until now...

While the residents of Albert Square will be desperately determined to have a peaceful Christmas this year, with secrets festering, families fractured and pressure building, it doesn't look like they will all get the day they asked Santa for.

With Phil's health rapidly deteriorating and time running out, the Mitchell family face the prospect that this Christmas could be his last.

Meanwhile, Lee struggles with the burden of all his secrets, but fans will be left wondering if he will finally confront the consequences of his actions, or if his guilty conscience will push him over the edge. And with Danny-Boy Hatchard's exit looming, it's not looking good.

But, quite possibly the most exciting treat in store for fans this Christmas is Max Branning's much-anticipated return.

Max has been away from Walford for the last 14 months to coincide with Jake Wood's year-long break from the soap. However, viewers have been left wondering when we would see him again after he was let out of prison back in May.

Ian and Max talk about Lucy's investigation
  BBC
And sure enough, the festivities at the Brannings' and the Beales' will explode like a cracker when Max makes a rather unexpected return.

Of course, Max has a grudge or two with the Beales, and his own daughters Lauren and Abi, for the roles they all played in his arrest. But where has he been? What has drawn him back to Walford? And is he resolved to serve revenge for dinner this Christmas?


Digital Spy


Think parkerman might just watch the Christmas episode of EastEnders  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (22-11-2016), Glen1 (22-11-2016), parkerman (22-11-2016), Rear window (22-11-2016), tammyy2j (22-11-2016)

----------


## Rear window

Will he have compo for being wrongly convicted?

----------


## Perdita

> Will he have compo for being wrongly convicted?


I hope he gets some legal advice how to get it ... although no amount of money can make up for the time you have lost spending with family and friends and losing your job and possibly home and maybe partner, but at least it might help to make a new start in life.  Ãn soapland that always seems quite easy though so I would not be surprised if the subject was not ever be raised...

----------

Dazzle (22-11-2016), Glen1 (22-11-2016), lizann (22-11-2016), parkerman (22-11-2016), Rear window (22-11-2016), tammyy2j (23-11-2016)

----------


## parkerman

Compensation, yes. But if I was him what I would really want to know is why Jane and Ian were never arrested for their part in his wrongful imprisonment. Get a good solicitor, Max, and get them both banged up as well as that policewoman - whose name I've forgotten - who just let them go.

----------

Dazzle (23-11-2016), Glen1 (22-11-2016), kaz21 (22-11-2016), lizann (22-11-2016), Perdita (22-11-2016), Rear window (23-11-2016), tammyy2j (23-11-2016)

----------


## kaz21

Marsdon let them off.

----------


## parkerman

> Marsdon let them off.


 No, it wasn't Marsbar, it was the other one.

----------

kaz21 (22-11-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Compensation, yes. But if I was him what I would really want to know is why Jane and Ian were never arrested for their part in his wrongful imprisonment. Get a good solicitor, Max, and get them both banged up as well as that policewoman - whose name I've forgotten - who just let them go.


 yes max should bring cases against beales, mitchells and police, hire malcolm christie and get marsbar to help she hates phil

----------

Dazzle (23-11-2016), Glen1 (22-11-2016), parkerman (22-11-2016)

----------


## parkerman

DI Keeble, that was her name.

----------

Dazzle (23-11-2016), Glen1 (22-11-2016), Perdita (22-11-2016)

----------


## lizann

> DI Keeble, that was her name.


 oh yes keeble letting beales off was a joke

----------

Dazzle (23-11-2016), Glen1 (22-11-2016), parkerman (22-11-2016), Perdita (22-11-2016)

----------


## lizann

> DI Keeble, that was her name.


 oh yes keeble letting beales off was a joke

----------


## parkerman

> oh yes keeble letting beales off was a joke


 "Because they had suffered enough already."  :Wal2l:

----------

Dazzle (23-11-2016), Glen1 (22-11-2016), Perdita (22-11-2016)

----------


## lizann

> "Because they had suffered enough already."


 oh the poor poor beales

----------

Glen1 (22-11-2016)

----------


## lizann

> "Because they had suffered enough already."


 oh the poor poor beales

----------


## kaz21

> DI Keeble, that was her name.


That's it couldn't remember her name

----------


## kaz21

> DI Keeble, that was her name.


That's it couldn't remember her name

----------

Perdita (22-11-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

They should start building up Max's return now

----------

Dazzle (23-11-2016), lizann (23-11-2016)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders airs the big moment that fans have been waiting for this Christmas as Max Branning returns to Walford to a very mixed reception.

Max has avoided Albert Square since being released from prison earlier this year, but it's now finally time for him to reunite with his family - and come face-to-face with the Beales.

Can Max forgive Abi for turning her back on him when he needed her support? And will he go out for revenge against Ian and Jane after being stitched up for Lucy's murder? Here, Jake Wood - who plays Max - reveals some early gossip.

What has Max been up to since we saw him briefly earlier in the year?

"Well Max has got out of prison and he disappeared for a bit and then he returns and he is much changed. I think prison has had a big effect on him, so he is very different from when we last saw him. I think the reaction he gets will be interesting."

Why has he decided to come back properly now?

"The viewers will have to wait and see."

Do you feel you have come back to a very different show?

"There are always slight differences when there is a change of boss. I think it is really exciting that we've got [new executive producer] Sean [O'Connor]. I really like him and I like his ideas for the future.

"I think the show is changing. I saw a couple of episodes last week and I think the whole feel of it is changing. The way it looks was sort of more filmic and beautifully lit and there are really good positive changes ahead. It seems to be more character based. As an actor, I think it is at its best when it is character based."

What was the reason for your break from the show?

"I did nine years without a break and, as you know, the schedules can be very demanding here. I have a very young family, it was off the back of Strictly as well and I was just exhausted and worn out, so that was one side of it.

"The other side of it is that it gives a character a break. It gives the character a reboot and refresh and I always have that in the back of my mind.

"I love EastEnders and I want to be here longer term. It's ten years already and I still really love it here, so for me it was positive in both respects. I got a break and spent amazing family time for that year, and I think Max has come back refreshed and I think the writers are very excited writing for him again. So for me that is very positive as well."

What did you do for the year at home?

"Just be a dad and be at home. Made 100% use of it. I did every school run, watched every school production and went to every sports day. I just engrossed myself in family life. I knew I was coming back here, so there was no pressure. I got offered bits and pieces, but for me I didn't want to do much, it was about spending time with my family. I felt very, very lucky to be in that position as a dad so it was amazing year."

You also went travelling...

"Yes, to Turks and Caicos in the summer, and Sicily. I've got family in France. I was in a position where if someone called me up and wanted a weekend away, I could just go and I hadn't been in that position for 9 years where my time is my own. It was lovely, I just enjoyed life."

Jane is shocked to see Max
  BBC
Did you have lots of people asking when you were coming back?

"No not really, the attention died down when I wasn't here. People are excited about Max coming back and to know what he's been up to, so I'm getting more of that now. I'm glad people are excited to see him back."

Is there anyone in the Square you think Max would be a good match for?

"Well Max has changed, so will he go back to his old ways? Let's wait and see. He might go back to his old ways. I think the audience at certain points will know more than the other characters so that's an interesting point."

How will the residents react to Max's return?

"I think some will be happier to see him than others. I hope his daughters will be pleased to see him, and hopefully Jack too. I'm not sure how welcome Max will be back in the Square at first. Especially by the Beales!"

What is his relationship with Lauren and Abi like at this point?

"A little bit fractured! Things are better between Lauren and Max than Abi and Max. I think Lauren will be more pleased to see him. Hopefully Abi will come around. Max is a changed character coming back so hopefully the girls will see that."

Lauren Branning tells Abi that Max has returned in EastEnders
  BBC
Do you think Max could ever forgive the Beales for what they did?

"If he's going to live on that Square, they have to come to some sort of understanding, put it that way. I think it's really up to Max whether he forgives them or not. He spent all that time in prison as a result of them lying in court. So it depends how Max feels when he gets back and how much he's changed and willing to forgive them."

What has prison done to Max?

"He's a changed character. We'll find out as we go along. For me, coming back has been really interesting to see the changes in Max. I don't think he's exactly the same character as when he left. I think the viewers will be surprised and excited about the changes."

What's it like filming Christmas at EastEnders?

"It goes on forever! (Laughs.) We've had months of it before we get to the real thing. It's lovely though. It feels so magical and the Square always looks great, especially at night when it's all lit up. It gets you excited for the real thing."

If you could give Max any Christmas present, what would it be and why?

"In days gone by it would have been a bottle of whiskey, but that might have changed now. It would probably be a cuddle. I think he needs a big cuddle after the last year."

What was it like coming back? What was your first day back like?

"It was totally different but totally the same. It was like putting on a comfy old pair of slippers. Just eased straight back into. A lot of the crew are the same too. It's just like coming home."

What did you miss the most whilst you were away?

"I like routine and I like working hard. I missed the routine of coming to work and spending time with the people here. So just that sense of being part of the EastEnders family."

EastEnders airs Max's return on Christmas Day at 9.30pm on BBC One.


Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (03-12-2016), Splashy (03-12-2016)

----------


## Splashy

If he dosent enact revenge on the Beals I will be very disappointed!

----------

Dazzle (03-12-2016), lizann (24-12-2016), parkerman (03-12-2016), Perdita (03-12-2016), tammyy2j (24-12-2016)

----------


## Perdita

We've been dying to see the looks on Ian and Jane Beale's faces when Max Branning returns to EastEnders - and the wait is finally over.

These brand new pictures show the moment that Max (Jake Wood) comes face-to-face with the Beales for the very first time since he was released from prison earlier in the year.

Max makes his return to Walford on Christmas Day, but the Beales don't find out that he's back until the following afternoon.

When Max texts his daughter Lauren on Boxing Day, she sheepishly asks Jane whether he can attend Steven's birthday drinks at the pub.

Jane (Laurie Brett) then has to break the news to Ian (Adam Woodyatt), and it's not long before the couple are faced with Max outside the Queen Vic in the ultimate awkward moment.

Jane and Ian Beale come face-to-face with Max Branning in EastEnders
Â©  BBC
Max previously sent a threatening note to Ian which warned that he'd never forgive him after being wrongly imprisoned for Lucy's murder, but now that several months have passed, does he feel any differently? Or is it time to get his revenge?

Discussing whether Max can forgive the Beales, Jake Wood - who plays him - recently revealed: "If he's going to live on that Square, they have to come to some sort of understanding, put it that way.

"I think it's really up to Max whether he forgives them or not. He spent all that time in prison as a result of them lying in court. So it depends how Max feels when he gets back and how much he's changed and willing to forgive them."

EastEnders airs these scenes on Boxing Day at 8pm on BBC One.

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (24-12-2016), tammyy2j (24-12-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

I hope Max doesn't forgive the Beales, or that if he appears to it's actually part of his dastardly plan to wreak revenge!

----------

lizann (24-12-2016), parkerman (24-12-2016), Perdita (24-12-2016), tammyy2j (24-12-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> I hope Max doesn't forgive the Beales, or that if he appears to it's actually part of his dastardly plan to wreak revenge!


You and me both, Dazzle!

----------

Dazzle (24-12-2016), kaz21 (24-12-2016)

----------


## lizann

why do i feel max being made villain, he should be getting apologies all round and revenge on both beales and mitchells no matter if phil dying and not on good terms with lauren she know what abi didnt as in the truth

----------

kaz21 (24-12-2016), tammyy2j (24-12-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> why do i feel max being made villain,


That would just be the final straw!

----------


## lizann

> That would just be the final straw!


 this is talk of him chasing stacey again

----------


## lizann

> That would just be the final straw!


 this is talk of him chasing stacey again

----------


## tammyy2j

> What is his relationship with Lauren and Abi like at this point?
> 
> "A little bit fractured! Things are better between Lauren and Max than Abi and Max. I think Lauren will be more pleased to see him. Hopefully Abi will come around. Max is a changed character coming back so hopefully the girls will see that."


I thought Max told Lauren she was dead to him, he has calmed down now so  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

kaz21 (24-12-2016)

----------


## lizann

id say he suffered in prison and all beatings bought back memories of jim and now self harming to cope, poor max damn you phil and beales

----------

Dazzle (31-12-2016), kaz21 (31-12-2016), parkerman (31-12-2016), Rear window (31-12-2016), Ruffed_lemur (31-12-2016), tammyy2j (07-04-2017)

----------


## Dazzle

> id say he suffered in prison and all beatings bought back memories of jim and now self harming to cope, poor max damn you phil and beales


Max's story has taken an unpredictable and clever turn. He seemed genuine in his wish to forgive and get on with his life but I doubt very much it'll be that simple.  :Sad:   He won't be able to control his anger forever.

----------

kaz21 (31-12-2016), Perdita (31-12-2016), Rear window (31-12-2016)

----------


## lizann

is his revenge on hold over the deaths?

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders has finally revealed what we all suspected - Max Branning has a huge ulterior motive behind his return to Albert Square.

Max (Jake Wood) has been nice as pie ever since he arrived back on Christmas Day, but we always had a feeling that he was only biding his time before causing chaos.

What's slightly more surprising is that Max has teamed up with a mysterious new character, who appears to have some big - and very concerning - plans for Walford.

And it sounds like it's the Carter family who should be worrying the most right now, fuelling those rumours that they could lose the Queen Vic. Come on, Max - what have they ever done to you?


Max Branning meets up with a mystery man in EastEnders
Â©  BBC

Thursday's episode ended with Max having a secret meeting at The Shard with his new acquaintance, who was played by Upstairs Downstairs and The Archers actor Simon Williams.

Credited only as "Chairman, Weyland and Co", the new arrival seemed very keen to check up on Max and what he'd been up to since returning.

Looking out over London, he told Max: "That's where I grew up over there. Deprived, depressed. Not many people got out of there, believe me. But look at it now. Brimming with potential. New housing, thriving businesses. Finally, it's a place where people aspire to live.

"The trouble is, too many people have a foot in the past. They can't see the big picture. From what I hear, you're going great guns."


Max Branning meets up with a mystery man in EastEnders
Â©  BBC

Finally getting a word in edgeways, Max replied: "Yeah, I'm getting there."

The mysterious "Chairman" soon added: "You're a man after my own heart, Max. Never let emotions get in the way of progress. So, what about the pub?"

Max promised: "Well, that's next on my list. Let it burn for all I care."

Only time will tell what Max and the new arrival are planning, but the shock plot twist comes just one day after the EastEnders cast told us that the pub's future would be a big talking point this year.


Ted Reilly, who plays Johnny Carter, told Digital Spy at the National Television Awards: "There's a few problems going on at The Vic. I think it's going to be one of the running topics of this year - what's going to happen with the Queen Vic."

Luisa Bradshaw-White, who plays Tina Carter, added: "I think there is a danger - I think there is! It's a scary time - maybe we all lose the Queen Vic possibly, who knows? I'd be gutted."


Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (28-01-2017)

----------


## lizann

hero of walford

----------


## lizann

his revenge has slowed down needs to gather pace as lose momentum

----------

Glen1 (06-04-2017), kaz21 (05-04-2017), parkerman (06-04-2017), tammyy2j (07-04-2017)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders revenge plan as Max Branning finally swoops in to steal The Vic
EastEnders has just revealed more about Max Branning's mysterious plans, as he persuaded Shirley Carter to sell The Vic.
We knew from next week's spoilers that Shirley would have some huge decisions to make in order to solve the family's financial problems, but tonight's twist has shed more light on the cause of her dilemma.
The Carters were thrown into another crisis this week when the kitchen ceiling caved in at the Queen Vic – leaving Lady Di injured and their home in a mess.
Although Lady Di survived the shock incident, further tests showed that she had been suffering with pneumonia for some time, meaning she needs urgent (and expensive) treatment if she stands any chance of surviving.
To make matters worse, the Carters were devastated to learn that they had reached the end of their overdraft, but Shirley remained optimistic throughout the episode – determined to find a solution to the Lady Di problem.
Aware of how much the dog means to Mick, Shirley swallowed her pride and set about trying to find the money elsewhere. However, when her plans to borrow from Phil Mitchell and Kim Fox both failed, she was given a tempting way out of her dilemma.
Having kept a close eye on the Carters' plight throughout the episode (and basically just ever since he returned), Max wasted no time before wading in with a solution that many fans will have seen coming.
Following Shirley upstairs, Max told her that she did have some viable options – suggesting that she could sell the freehold on the pub to release some money.
Given that Shirley only has a partial share in the pub, she immediately refused – adamant that Mick would never condone it. However, when Max quickly pointed out that she'd be doing her son a huge favour, it's clear that she could be tempted.
Next week's episodes will explore the aftermath of Max's life changing offer, but given that he is clearly up to no good, would Shirley be making a big mistake by selling?

----------


## parkerman

So, Max turns out to be the villain after all and Ian and Jane get away with everything......

----------

kaz21 (22-04-2017), lizann (14-05-2017), tammyy2j (03-05-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

> So, Max turns out to be the villain after all and Ian and Jane get away with everything......


I was hoping he would soon start his revenge on them, instead after helping get the Vic next is Jack as I think he convinces Dot to contact Charlie to take Matthew

----------

kaz21 (03-05-2017)

----------


## lizann

> So, Max turns out to be the villain after all and Ian and Jane get away with everything......


 yes max turning out to be evil villian tyrant ultimately loser, well done for such a bloody epic failure revenge storyline

----------

Glen1 (25-05-2017), parkerman (18-05-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

I posted this in episode discussion but feels more appropriate here, the problem with Max's revenge storyline is we the viewer should be siding with Max and Charlie but it is Max who is coming off nasty wanting to hurt his grieving brother Jack and step mother Dot by having Charlie take Matthew

I honestly think the writers are just making Max the villain to gain support for the ones who wronged him so they can go unpunished, Phil bribed a jury to get Max guilty, it would be poetic justice that a sober not sick Phil be sent to prison instead of away to a rehab clinic while Steve has time off plus we have not seen Max do anything to Ian, Jane, Sharon or Phil yet and I doubt he will to Lauren or Abi and in Abi's case she didn't know Bobby was the killer, I do think her like Jack and Dot believed Max guilty 

Max should be told about Keeble and Bryant's behaviour and I would like Marsden to return

And where is Max living?

----------

Glen1 (25-05-2017), lizann (18-05-2017), parkerman (18-05-2017)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Jake Wood has revealed that Max's revenge on the Albert Square regulars is to play out over years rather than months.   :EEK!: 

Likening the storyline to Max's fling with Stacey, Wood told RadioTimes.com: "All the best storylines that people enjoy are mapped out over a long period.

"With Max and Stacey - that was always a three-year storyline and Max's revenge is going to play out for at least that long, hopefully."

Viewers have already seen Max convince Shirley to sell the freehold of the Queen Vic, while also trying to part Jack from Ronnie's young son Matthew.
Wood also said that the likes of the Beales were also "guilty by association" in not attempting to exonerate Max while he languished in prison for a crime he didn't commit.

RT

----------

Glen1 (25-05-2017), parkerman (24-05-2017), tammyy2j (25-05-2017)

----------


## parkerman

> Wood also said that the likes of the Beales were also "guilty by association" in not attempting to exonerate Max while he languished in prison for a crime he didn't commit.


 What does that mean, "guilty by association"? They are the main guilty parties. Guilty by association with who? Themselves?

----------

Glen1 (25-05-2017), lizann (24-05-2017), Perdita (24-05-2017), Rear window (25-05-2017), tammyy2j (25-05-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

> What does that mean, "guilty by association"? They are the main guilty parties. Guilty by association with who? Themselves?


Yes exactly and also what about Phil and Sharon who also knew and helped get him sent down especially Phil  :Angry:  is Lauren getting off also?

Jack, Shirley, Dot and Mick did not know Bobby was the killer

----------

Glen1 (25-05-2017), kaz21 (25-05-2017), lizann (25-05-2017), parkerman (25-05-2017)

----------


## Rear window

the end of eastenders.

----------

parkerman (26-05-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

Is Jake leaving as the way he is being portrayed as the villain, even a soap award nomination for villain, I would say he has a short time left which is a shame as he is an excellent actor and the character Max does deserve his revenge for what he was put through

----------

lizann (08-06-2017), Perdita (07-06-2017), Rear window (09-06-2017)

----------


## lizann

his revenge on jack is very calculating, is there more like he suffered in prison for being brother of a copper or jack put away some baddies who want revenge too

----------

kaz21 (09-06-2017), Perdita (09-06-2017), Rear window (09-06-2017)

----------


## lizann

> Is Jake leaving as the way he is being portrayed as the villain, even a soap award nomination for villain, I would say he has a short time left which is a shame as he is an excellent actor and the character Max does deserve his revenge for what he was put through


yes i wonder now is this revenge storyline all part of a exit for jake there is so much max can do which are unredeemable and yes where does it go?

----------

Rear window (22-08-2017), tammyy2j (22-08-2017)

----------


## parkerman

> yes i wonder now is this revenge storyline all part of a exit for jake there is so much max can do which are unredeemable and yes where does it go?


Yes, he's such a villain, it just shows that Jane and Ian were right all along to get him banged up. They are the real heroes of all this. Boo! Down with Max.....

----------

lizann (22-08-2017), Rear window (22-08-2017), tammyy2j (22-08-2017), USA Fan (10-10-2017)

----------


## lizann

max orders stephen to "silence" jane who discovers stephen's cancer lie and max revenge scheme

----------

Rear window (28-08-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

Why did he steal Jane's mobile phone, did she call someone about him?

I wonder will he kill her

----------

Rear window (12-09-2017)

----------


## lizann

what's his plan for phil and sharon?

----------

kaz21 (12-09-2017), Rear window (12-09-2017), tammyy2j (13-09-2017)

----------


## lizann

was max and luke "close" in prison

----------

Rear window (01-10-2017)

----------


## parkerman

> was max and luke "close" in prison


They were cellmates.

----------


## Perdita

> They were cellmates.


Close enough

----------


## kaz21

> was max and luke "close" in prison


Not that kind of close lol I don't think.

----------


## Perdita

> Not that kind of close lol I dPon't think.


Bunk beds?  One up, one down?

----------


## lizann

has max fallen for innocent but annoying carmel

----------

kaz21 (25-10-2017), Rear window (25-10-2017), tammyy2j (26-10-2017)

----------


## lizann

max to kill ian?

http://metro.co.uk/2017/11/05/easten...yline-7054472/

----------

parkerman (06-11-2017), tammyy2j (07-11-2017)

----------


## parkerman

> max to kill ian?
> 
> http://metro.co.uk/2017/11/05/easten...yline-7054472/


The headline says "to murder", the article itself says, twice, "tries to kill". Not the same thing at all.

----------


## Perdita

> The headline says "to murder", the article itself says, twice, "tries to kill". Not the same thing at all.


With a ? at end of Max to kill Ian it obviously is not going to happen ..   :Big Grin:

----------

lizann (06-11-2017), parkerman (06-11-2017), tammyy2j (07-11-2017)

----------


## parkerman

Anyway, we knew Max was a villain all along. After all he's a jailbird....

----------

lizann (06-11-2017), Perdita (06-11-2017), tammyy2j (07-11-2017)

----------


## lizann

> The headline says "to murder", the article itself says, twice, "tries to kill". Not the same thing at all.


duncan in metro likes embellishing his articles

----------

parkerman (06-11-2017), tammyy2j (07-11-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

Becoming increasingly unhinged, Max decides to take matters into his own hands and has murder in mind for his enemies Ian and Phil.

But because nothing is ever straightforward in Soapland, an unexpected twist looks set to rock Max's plans when he finds himself in the arms of his very own Christmas angel.

Just when Max thinks he can find his own saviour, an unearthed piece of evidence looks set to trigger his ultimate downfall "in an apocalyptic scale" that will destroy the Branning family forever.

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/east...ines-revealed/

----------

Glen1 (28-11-2017), lizann (28-11-2017), parkerman (28-11-2017), Rear window (28-11-2017)

----------


## parkerman

> Becoming increasingly unhinged, Max decides to take matters into his own hands and has murder in mind for his enemies Ian and Phil.
> 
> But because nothing is ever straightforward in Soapland, an unexpected twist looks set to rock Max's plans when he finds himself in the arms of his very own Christmas angel.
> 
> Just when Max thinks he can find his own saviour, an unearthed piece of evidence looks set to trigger his ultimate downfall "in an apocalyptic scale" that will destroy the Branning family forever.
> 
> http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/east...ines-revealed/


Just as long as Ian, Jane, Phil and Sharon come out of it all ok, it's fine by me. After all that Max was a real villain. He even spent time in jail you know.

----------

kaz21 (28-11-2017), lizann (28-11-2017), Perdita (28-11-2017), Rear window (28-11-2017), tammyy2j (05-12-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

Jake is really hyping up tonight's episode, I think it might reveal more of what Max went through in prison, was he beaten or worse raped which lead to the self harming with the burns

----------

kaz21 (07-12-2017), lizann (07-12-2017), Rear window (07-12-2017)

----------


## lizann

top masterclass acting from jake he out shones the others in that episode

----------

tammyy2j (08-12-2017)

----------


## lizann

i want max to wipe the smug grin of phil's face and get his revenge

----------

parkerman (14-12-2017), Perdita (15-12-2017)

----------


## lizann

where is he and baby abi going to live, with stacey?

----------

Rear window (19-02-2018), tammyy2j (20-02-2018)

----------


## tammyy2j

I cannot believe Tanya is letting Max take the baby after Abi's death

----------

kaz21 (20-02-2018), Rear window (20-02-2018)

----------


## lizann

the nasty max is returning soon and online chatter he gets close to mel (is there any fella that don't want her) and sharon

----------

kaz21 (13-04-2018)

----------


## lizann

how is a reference from masood or karen going help him get the baby

----------

Glen1 (20-06-2018), kaz21 (19-06-2018), Rear window (20-06-2018), tammyy2j (20-06-2018)

----------


## Perdita

Going to take another short break from EastEnders

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/east...oxing-podcast/

----------


## parkerman

> Going to take another short break from EastEnders
> 
> http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/east...oxing-podcast/


I knew it. He's going to be found guilty of shooting Stuart. You just can't trust a convicted murderer.

----------

tammyy2j (26-09-2018)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I knew it. He's going to be found guilty of shooting Stuart. You just can't trust a convicted murderer.


 :Rotfl: 

Jake is wasted on the show, such a talented actor but since his release from prison, his storyline has been bad 

I see Danny Dyer as Mick is getting plenty of prison screen time where Jake as Max did not

----------

kaz21 (26-09-2018), lizann (26-09-2018), Perdita (26-09-2018)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Going to take another short break from EastEnders
> 
> http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/east...oxing-podcast/


Is Max's exit staying in France with his new lady and baby Abi, has he full custody alone?

----------

kaz21 (18-03-2019)

----------


## lizann

back in may on screen around 9th of may

----------

kaz21 (26-04-2019), Ruffed_lemur (28-04-2019), tammyy2j (03-05-2019)

----------


## tammyy2j

> back in may on screen around 9th of may


I would like some scenes between Max and Sean

----------


## lizann

max and mel get close

----------


## lizann

ruby next for max, keeping the young girls happy with ginger loving

----------


## lizann

jake is leaving "explosive exit"

----------


## parkerman

> jake is leaving "explosive exit"


Oh good, we haven't had one of those "rocking the Square" for a long time.

----------

lizann (16-09-2020)

----------


## lizann

> Oh good, we haven't had one of those "rocking the Square" for a long time.


be great if it really was explosive like max blowing up the restaurant with ian phil ben and gray inside

----------

parkerman (16-09-2020)

----------


## tammyy2j

Is Max being killed off?

----------


## Perdita

> Is Max being killed off?


No, door left open for him to return one day ...

----------

lizann (19-02-2021)

----------


## lizann

> No, door left open for him to return one day ...


thats good great actor and character 

linda and jack tell him leave

----------

